# NIGHTBIKEN in Aachen



## Deleted 36013 (19. Oktober 2005)

hallo alle zusammen!

ich bin nach zwei jahren in freiburg wieder zurück nach aachen gezogen.

in freiburg bin ich auf den geschmack des nightbikens gekommen, und würde dies gerne hier in aachen fortführen.

wer hätte an einem wöchentlichen nightbiking-termin interesse?

so bleibt man, wenn man das biken als festen termin ansieht, den ganzen winter über topfit!

da ich mich leider noch nicht gut auskenne, könnte ich vorerst leider nicht als guide dienen.

nähere info's über die freiburger truppe auf meiner hp: http://www.nightbiken.de


----------



## pratt (20. Oktober 2005)

Wir sind zwar nicht in Aachen, aber wir fahren JEDEN Donnerstag um 18:15 Uhr ab Walhorn Bilder usw. findest Du auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gast (20. Oktober 2005)

Also ich würde es gerne mal testen 
Aber mir fehlt noch jegliche Beleuchtung..


----------



## cyberp (20. Oktober 2005)

dito. Grundsätzliches Interesse besteht, aber es fehlt zur Zeit noch die Hardware. Wo ich da so das 'Aachen# im Titel sehe...

*Werbung an*
*Mitfahrer sind hier immer willkommen. Also immer schön eintragen...*
*Werbung aus*


----------



## Deleted 36013 (20. Oktober 2005)

Defenist schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde es gerne mal testen
> Aber mir fehlt noch jegliche Beleuchtung..



grundsätzlich wäre das ja kein problem für's erste mal, aber wenn ich der einzige mit ausreichend licht bin, ist das nicht genug, um für 3 oder 4 leute mitzu leuchten.

ich stand vor gut einem jahr vor dem gleichen problem:
der reiz ist da, aber für einmal viel geld in licht zu investieren, um dann festzustellen, dass das nix für einen ist...

ich habe damals in den sauren apfel gebissen und mir für 30 die sigma mirage im versandhaus bestellt, und es nicht bereut. später wurde dann aufgerüstet.
zum ausprobieren, ist die mirage aber absolut top!


----------



## Zaphod_ (21. Oktober 2005)

Huhu, 

ich hätte grundsätzlich auch Interresse, das mal zu probieren !
Müßte mal die Beleuchtung überarbeiten, fahre ja sonst nur, wenn der Osram Licht macht !  
Und geeignete Strecken gibt es ja nun mehr als reichlich hier in der Gegend ! )

Gruß
Zaphod


----------



## five40 (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

bei so einem wöchentlichen Nightbike-Termin wäre ich dabei. Mo, Di, Mi?

Trail taugliches Licht (30W) ist vorhanden, aber bislang noch nie richtig getestet.

cu,
five40


----------



## Zenga (21. Oktober 2005)

erstmal auch interesse licht habe ich hier aber nur so ein billig kram aber besser als niks


----------



## E.P. (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich komme aus nähe Düren und fahre gerne im Dunkeln!

Beleuchtung hab ich genug (mehr als genug!!!) und gute Strecken kenn´ ich auch einige!

Hab auch noch so einige Kumpels, die mitfahren würden (auch mit hellen Scheinwerfern)

Gruß E.P.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (22. Oktober 2005)

na das hört sich ja richtig gut an!

wer wäre denn am dienstag, den 25.10. gegen 19.30h dabei?

treffpunkt könnte zb. vaalser str (an der hörner brücke (halifaxstr.)) sein


----------



## E.P. (22. Oktober 2005)

bin dabei!!!

falls da was zwischen kommt, aber bitte bis Di Nachmittag posten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (23. Oktober 2005)

Ahoi,

klingt gut!
Allerdings würd ich gerne wissen, wie sich das "NightBiken" genau 
definiert?
Also ca. Startzeit, Dauer der Fahrt, Anspruch / Niveau der Gruppe,
zu fahrende Kilometer, usw ...
Wenn DU da etwas genauer werden könntest, würd ich mich mit 
zwei Freunden anschließen. Wir haben zwar auch keine Turbo Power
Beleuchtung für 800 Euro aber die Sigma Pro (dualhead) Lampen, die 
sollten fürs erste reichen - oder?

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Oktober 2005)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> klingt gut!
> Allerdings würd ich gerne wissen, wie sich das "NightBiken" genau
> ...



die gruppe ist sich im moment ja erst am entwickeln. das heißt, ich kann nur sagen, was ich mir in etwa vorstelle:

es soll ein gemütlicher nightride werden. auf den langsamsten wird selbstverständlich gewartet. man muß also keine angst haben, vergessen zu werden. 

start: 19.30h
dauer: 2 std. (tourenzeit)
km: ca. 20-30
hm: 350-500

ne sigma pro kenne ich nicht. als mindestbeleuchtung sollte man schon eine mirage haben (ca. 30 im versandhandel)
wenn aber genug biker mit stärkeren funzeln am start sind, sollte das licht aber erstmal reichen. dauerhaftes lichtschnorren gilt aber als unehrenhaft   

weitere details auf meiner hp: http://www.nightbiken.de 

kann ich also mit euch dreien rechnen?


----------



## five40 (23. Oktober 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> na das hört sich ja richtig gut an!
> 
> wer wäre denn am dienstag, den 25.10. gegen 19.30h dabei?
> 
> treffpunkt könnte zb. vaalser str (an der hörner brücke (halifaxstr.)) sein



Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.

cu,
five40


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Oktober 2005)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.
> 
> cu,
> five40



super!

aber wahre nightrider fahren bei jedem wetter!   

treffpunkt gebe ich morgen abend bekannt...


----------



## Max.Schumann (23. Oktober 2005)

hallo,
bin auch dabei, falls es nicht in strömen regnen sollte, weil es sonst echt ne fies klebrige angelegenheit wird .....
als startpunkt würde ich das waldstadion vorschlagen.

muss dann nur meine simple mirage noch für ein paar stunden an die steckstose hängen.

bis dienstag dann

   schöne grüße und hoofentlich schönes wette

       mAix


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Oktober 2005)

somit ist es offiziell:

dienstag, 25.10.2005
19.30h
aachener waldstadion

1. nightride!

tragt euch ruhig schonmal ein: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E.P. (24. Oktober 2005)

sorry, bin in Aachen nicht so ortskundig!

wo finde ich das Waldstadion?


----------



## Deleted 36013 (24. Oktober 2005)

E.P. schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, bin in Aachen nicht so ortskundig!
> 
> wo finde ich das Waldstadion?



das befindet sich im aachener süden und
liegt glaube ich direkt an dem "I.-Rote-Haag-Weg"

such mal bei map24

irgendwo fliegt hier im forum auch noch ne wegbeschreibung dazu rum.
weiß vielleicht zufällig jemand den link?


----------



## cyberp (24. Oktober 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwo fliegt hier im forum auch noch ne wegbeschreibung dazu rum. weiß vielleicht zufällig jemand den link?


 Vielleicht diese ?


----------



## Deleted 36013 (24. Oktober 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht diese ?



die meinte ich, ja.

wenn man dann noch bei map24 nach dem "I.-Rote-Haag-Weg" sucht, kann man sich eigentlich kaum verfahren.

@cyberp: was ist mit dir? bist du morgen dabei?


----------



## cyberp (24. Oktober 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> @cyberp: was ist mit dir? bist du morgen dabei?


Diese Woche klappt das bei mir leider nicht. Mir fehlt noch die passende Beleuchtung und ich muss es mal schaffen das Büro früher zu verlassen   . Aber nächste oder übernächste Woche wäre ich dabei.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Gast (24. Oktober 2005)

Hm..wo haste denn die Sigma lampen für 30 bestellt wenn ich fragen darf?
ICh überleg obs mi das wert ist...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (24. Oktober 2005)

Defenist schrieb:
			
		

> Hm..wo haste denn die Sigma lampen für 30 bestellt wenn ich fragen darf?
> ICh überleg obs mi das wert ist...



www.bike-components.de

jedoch ist die lampe für 32 wirklich das absolute minimum.

sinvoller ist es, 59 zu investieren, und die neue mirage evo in verbindung mit dem viel kleineren und leichteren nipack-akku zu kaufen.
wenn man später noch das 10W fernlicht haben will, braucht man den akku eh.

die mirage müssten die sogar vorrätig haben, sodass es noch nicht zu spät ist, in aachen an der neupforte vorbeizufahren, und sich die lampe zu kaufen.


----------



## E.P. (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leuz,

ich hab da gerade was geiles gesehen! Ein Kumpel war gerade hier und hat mit eine kleine Taschenlampe aus dem Aldi gezeigt, die hat ne 1 Watt LED drin und ist aus Metall, wasserdicht, stossfest und wird mit 3 Microzellen betrieben. Kostet 15 Eu´s

Also, wer jetzt auf die schnelle eine Bike-Funzel braucht: kaufen und mit Klebeband oder Schlauchschellen an den Lenker!

Dat Ding is richtich hell! Reicht auf jeden Fall für ne erste Biketour im dunkeln!

Und wenn man sich später ein richtiges Bikelicht holt, hat man noch ne gute Taschenlampe!

Ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall da, auch wenns Eimer regnet oder schneit!

Hoffe, ich steh da nicht alleine, kenne die Tour ja nich...

Gruß E.P.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (24. Oktober 2005)

E.P. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall da, auch wenns Eimer regnet oder schneit!
> 
> Hoffe, ich steh da nicht alleine, kenne die Tour ja nich...
> 
> Gruß E.P.



dito


----------



## pratt (24. Oktober 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> jedoch ist die lampe für 32 wirklich das absolute minimum.
> 
> sinvoller ist es, 59 zu investieren, und die neue mirage evo in verbindung mit dem viel kleineren und leichteren nipack-akku zu kaufen.


Also mir reicht die einfache Mirage (noch) dicke.
Mit dem neuen Modell haben meine Bike Kollegen in letzter Zeit viele Probleme (Akku läd nicht, Schalter abgefallen usw.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (25. Oktober 2005)

und, wie schauts aus? akkus schon geladen?

egal ob es später regnet, hagelt oder schneit - ich bin am start!


bitte alle mitfahrer ersatzschlauch einstecken und nochmal luftdruck überprüfen. die ärgerlichsten platten sind die vermeidbaren! (durchschläge) 
und flicken ist bei nacht & regen gleich doppelt spassig!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (25. Oktober 2005)

ahja, da ist die sonne ja wieder.
das war der letzte schauer für heute.

fernbleiben wird jetzt nur noch mit entschuldigung und ärztlichem atest geduldet


----------



## E.P. (25. Oktober 2005)

hmm, oder mit Stromausfall in der Bikebeleuchtung
oder wenn ein Flugzeug auf mein Haus stürzt und ich dabei umkomme
oder wenn Hurrikan Wilma zu und kommt
oder bei mehr als 1 Meter Neuschnee
oder wenn ich an der Vogelgrippe erkranke

             

also, wenn nix davon eintritt, bin ich dabei ...


----------



## chaoscarsten (25. Oktober 2005)

Ahoi,

ich werde es heute leider nicht schaffen *grummel*!
Wäre gerne gefahren!
Hoffe das ich beim  nächsten NB dabei sein kann, wenn
es denn ein weiteren Termin in diesem Jahr geben wird!
Viel Spass, allen Mitstreitern.




-----------------------------------------------------
LOVE THE RIDE


----------



## chaoscarsten (26. Oktober 2005)

Moin Moin,
seit Ihr gefahren?
Wie war es?
Gruss


----------



## Deleted 36013 (26. Oktober 2005)

ich könnt schwören, ich hätt gestern abend noch ein bild in den thread gesetzt.
wo ist das nur hin???

wahrscheinlich war ich noch so geflashed vom nightride, dass ich es in einen falschen thread gesetzt habe.   

wenn's jemand findet, kann er ja bescheid geben. finderlohn!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (26. Oktober 2005)

jetzt gibt's das foto einfach nochmal:







tourenbericht unter: www.nightbiken.de


----------



## chaoscarsten (26. Oktober 2005)

Ahoi,

sieht ja echt nett aus ... 
Ich denke ich bin da nächste mal am Start.
Hoffe bin bis dahin wieder fit!

MfG

Carsten


----------



## Gast (27. Oktober 2005)

Menno ich will auch mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georges(LUX) (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Da ich jetzt endlich mein neues Bike soweit fertig habe melde ich auch starkes Interesse am Nightbiken. Muss nur kucken ob ich noch genug Geld zusammenbekomme um auch noch die Mirage zu kaufen. Hätte eine Petzl Myobelt5 Stirnleuchte. Reichtweite ist +-90 Meter und Batterie dürfte auch lange genug halten. Denkt ihr ich kann mich mit der hintrauen um mal zu testen?

mfG

Georges


----------



## Deleted 36013 (27. Oktober 2005)

Georges(LUX) schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Da ich jetzt endlich mein neues Bike soweit fertig habe melde ich auch starkes Interesse am Nightbiken. Muss nur kucken ob ich noch genug Geld zusammenbekomme um auch noch die Mirage zu kaufen. Hätte eine Petzl Myobelt5 Stirnleuchte. Reichtweite ist +-90 Meter und Batterie dürfte auch lange genug halten. Denkt ihr ich kann mich mit der hintrauen um mal zu testen?
> 
> ...



steht alles unter www.nightbiken.de :

"...Für alle Neulinge ohne gescheite Funzel gibt's zum Debüt einen Gutschein für Licht, aber nur einen! Soll heißen: einfache Bikeleuchte kann reichen, wenn wir mit unseren Powerfunzeln von hinten mitleuchten. Dauerhaftes Licht-Schnorren jedoch gilt unter Nachtbikern als unprofessionell und sukzessive auch als unehrenhaft...."

die stirnlampe kenne ich nicht. versuch's einfach mal.


----------



## chaoscarsten (30. Oktober 2005)

N'Abend!
Fahrt Ihr am Dienstag wieder ne Tour?


----------



## Deleted 36013 (30. Oktober 2005)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend!
> Fahrt Ihr am Dienstag wieder ne Tour?



natürlich doch!
es haben sogar schon ne menge leute zugesagt. dadurch das feiertag ist, werden bestimmt einige da sein.


----------



## Georges(LUX) (31. Oktober 2005)

werde erst ab nächster Woche dabeisein. Möchte das neue Bike und Landschaft erst mal im hellen testen
Werde ziemlich sicher auch noch jemanden mitbringen.
Habe mir die Mirage doch noch geleistet und freue mich jetzt schon auf das erste Nightbiken


----------



## derOliver (1. November 2005)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht!

Nightbiken wollte ich schon immer mal ausprobieren, ich bin also heute abend dabei. Ich hab zwar nur die normale Mirage-Funzel, wirds aber hoffentlich fürs erste tun.

Bis spädder!
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E.P. (1. November 2005)

@Hallo Tobby!!!

treffen wir uns wieder um 19:30 oder sollten wir 18:30 nehmen???

Wegen der Zeitumstellung ist es ja schon ne Stunde früher dunkel...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (1. November 2005)

wir treffen uns um 19.30h

viele werden an werktagen nicht früher können.

die erfahrungen in freiburg haben gezeigt, (dass selbst das für viele schon knapp war)

bis heute abend dann!


wer gesellt sich denn heute abend neues dazu?

@carsten, gib dir n ruck!

@oliver: top! mirage reicht aus. bis heute abend!

@cyberb: 





> Diese Woche klappt das bei mir leider nicht. Mir fehlt noch die passende Beleuchtung und ich muss es mal schaffen das Büro früher zu verlassen  . Aber nächste oder übernächste Woche wäre ich dabei.


  das sehe ich als feste zusage an   

@defenist: lampe bestellt? wäre cool!


----------



## E.P. (1. November 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> wir treffen uns um 19.30h
> 
> viele werden an werktagen nicht früher können.
> 
> die erfahrungen in freiburg haben gezeigt, (dass selbst das für viele schon knapp war)



Hmm, war heute nich wat mit nem Feiertag? Na da kriegen einige Kumpels aber Ärger im Betrieb, die sind nämlich zuhause geblieben   

mir ist´s egal, kann auch um 19:30 fahren.

Übrigens, wer Lust hat: Mache Morgen (Mittwoch) Nachmittag um ca. 17:00 Uhr (Uhrzeit steht noch nicht genau fest) mit einem Kumpel ne Tour auf die Sofienhöhe. Wir fahren auch in die Dunkelheit rein, näheres heute abend...

bis gleich!


----------



## chaoscarsten (2. November 2005)

N'Abend!

*Grummel*
ich habe euch wohl verpasst! Bin der Stadt Burtscheid von so nem 
"blöden" Typ vom Ordnugsamt angehalten worden.
Böses biken in der Fussgängerzone!
Das kann doch nicht sein ... bin im Schritttempo gefahren.
Da hat der mich ca. 15 Minuten vollgequatscht!
Sorry Leut's ...
Ich sag jetzt nix mehr ... aber ich werde versuchen 
beim nächsten Treff dabei zu sein!
Danke und schöne Woche noch !


----------



## Deleted 36013 (2. November 2005)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend!
> 
> *Grummel*
> ich habe euch wohl verpasst! Bin der Stadt Burtscheid von so nem
> ...



boa, dass ist ja echt ärgerlich!

dafür hab ich mir gestern ne dicke erkältung gefangen.
lieg mit fieber im bett.


----------



## chaoscarsten (2. November 2005)

@ TOBI

Na dann GUTE BESSERUNG!

PS: Du hast ein echt tolles BIKE!
Hab mal auf Deiner HP gesurft!

PS: SYNTACE CARBON LENKER sind echt groß!
Vorallem der Crash-Replace-Service von Syntace!
Habe Ihn schon einmal genutzt! Einfach super Service!
Da kauft man gerne mal ein Produkt was nicht so
günstig ist! ... und das DESIGN   

Also schlaf Dich aus und hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder
im SATTEL !


----------



## Deleted 36013 (2. November 2005)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> @ TOBI
> 
> Na dann GUTE BESSERUNG!
> 
> ...



danke für das lob   
darum wollte ich auch unbedingt, wenn schon carbon, dann einen syntace-carbon-lenker.
und 128 für den duraflite carbon + f99 bei www.egle-parts.de
ist ein akzeptabler preis.


da eine erkältung im normalfall 2 wochen dauert, bin ich etwas besorgt, ob ich nächsten dienstag fit bin.
ansonsten werde ich 2 der uni-biker bitten, wie auch schon gestern, die tour zu führen.
geplant ist ein gemütlicher ausklang der tour bei einem bierchen in der waldschenke.
dort würde ich auf jeden fall dazutreffen.


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2005)

Hey Tobbi,

zur Info...und gute Besserung !!!

Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (3. November 2005)

habe grade den nächsten Nightride-Termin eingetragen.


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2005)

Hi tobbi,

da hab ich mich wahrscheinlich etwas vorschnell eingetragen  Am Dienstag ist die eoft zu Gast in Aachen; da werde ich ziemlich sicher hingehen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max.Schumann (6. November 2005)

jo, da werde ich auch zu finden sein.
mir wird es also wieder nicht möglich sein, euch zu führen ...
aber das scheint ja letzte woche auch ganz gut geklappt zu haben ... (enschuldigt bitte nochmals die umstände ..)
sehen uns dann spätestens nächsten dienstag ...

bis dann

 schöne grüße

   vom geburtstagskind (nun volljährig   )


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2005)

Ups...wie konnte ich das nur übersehen !? 
Na dann mal noch herzlichen Glückwunsch mexxwolf !!! 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## E.P. (7. November 2005)

Hallo Mexxwolf,

herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

 

dann gibt´s ja sicherlich Freibier morgen???

Schade, kann nicht dabei sein, bin morgen weit weg und erst um 22:00 Uhr wieder in Köln...

Gruß Erich P.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (7. November 2005)

wie schon befürchtet, bin ich leider auch noch krank...

ich werde jens bitten, die tour morgen zu führen.

ich warte dann auf euch in der waldschenke!


----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich warte dann auf euch in der waldschenke!


Was ist mit denen, die sich nicht auskennen und nicht in die Schenke wollen ? Wollte wahrscheinlich doch kommen...
Gute Besserung !!

Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (7. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit denen, die sich nicht auskennen und nicht in die Schenke wollen ? Wollte wahrscheinlich doch kommen...
> Gute Besserung !!
> 
> Ralph



die sollten normaler weise trotzdem zurück zum waldstadion finden. die schenke ist keine 2min davon entfernt (lütticher str.)

ich hab bis jetzt noch nix vom guide gehört. schreibe hier morgen nachmittag rein, wie es aussieht.


----------



## five40 (8. November 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bis jetzt noch nix vom guide gehört. schreibe hier morgen nachmittag rein, wie es aussieht.



Hallo,

da Tobbi ausfällt werde ich dann heute nochmal den Guide machen.
Treffpunkt wie immer Di 19:30Uhr Waldstadion hier eintragen 

Ziel wäre dann gegen 21:45 die Waldschenke, zu dem auch Tobbi kommen will.



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit denen, die sich nicht auskennen und nicht in die Schenke wollen ?QUOTE]
> 
> 2* mal rechts abbiegen und das Waldstadion ist schon wieder erreicht!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## chaoscarsten (8. November 2005)

Sorry,
bin heute nicht dabei,
bin bei auch EOLF im Cinekarree!
Ist immer ziemlich cool - zumindest in den letzten Jahren!
Sorry und bis bald

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2005)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> ...2* mal rechts abbiegen und das Waldstadion ist schon wieder erreicht!!!...


Alles klar...wusste halt nicht, wo das ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georges(LUX) (8. November 2005)

Hi
Ich bringe noch den -Lupo- mit. Melde ihn hier mal sozusagen an, da er kein Internet in Aachen hat.
Bis später
Georges


----------



## Deleted 36013 (8. November 2005)

Georges(LUX) schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich bringe noch den -Lupo- mit. Melde ihn hier mal sozusagen an, da er kein Internet in Aachen hat.
> Bis später
> Georges



super!
wie schon geschrieben, guide ist heute five40!

bringt n bißchen geld mit. wir gehn noch n bierchen in der waldschenke trinken.


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2005)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacht,

war 'ne feine Runde mit Euch  tobbi hat die Bilder schon...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2005)

Hier könnt ihr euch ein paar Bilder von gestern ansehen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Demoniac (12. November 2005)

Wie siehts aus würdet ihr nochmal so eine Tour veranstalten oder wartet ihr bis zum Frühjahr?? Ich hätte nämlich auch mal Interresse so eine Nachttour zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (12. November 2005)

Demoniac schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts aus würdet ihr nochmal so eine Tour veranstalten oder wartet ihr bis zum Frühjahr?? Ich hätte nämlich auch mal Interresse so eine Nachttour zu fahren.



ohh... da hat sich aber jemand noch nicht umfassend informiert (http://www.nightbiken.de)

wir fahren jeden dienstag, 19.30h ab waldstadion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2005)

@tobbi: hast Du den Termin schon eingetragen ? Wir waren eben zu viert am 3-Ländereck unterwegs. Ich bin jetzt fix und alle...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Demoniac (12. November 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ohh... da hat sich aber jemand noch nicht umfassend informiert (http://www.nightbiken.de)
> 
> wir fahren jeden dienstag, 19.30h ab waldstadion


Oh Entschuldigung!
Hab zwar durch den Thread geguckt aber den Link habe ich übersehen.
Mal gucken ob ich beim nächsten mal auch dabei bin.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (12. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @tobbi: hast Du den Termin schon eingetragen ? Wir waren eben zu viert am 3-Ländereck unterwegs. Ich bin jetzt fix und alle...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



habs gelesen. wäre gerne mitgekommen. bin aber leider immer noch ziemlich angeschlagen...


----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> habs gelesen. wäre gerne mitgekommen. bin aber leider immer noch ziemlich angeschlagen...


Das wird erst wieder besser, wenn du an die Luft kommst...


----------



## Demoniac (12. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird erst wieder besser, wenn du an die Luft kommst...


Stimmt Luft und Bewegung ist das beste Heilmittel 

Kurze frage zum Nightbiken und zwar würde das Reichen, wenn ich vorne ne Cateyelampe am Lenker habe und ne Maglite-Taschenlampe am Helm und als Rücklicht ne Cateye unterm Sattel??


----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. November 2005)

Demoniac schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze frage zum Nightbiken und zwar würde das Reichen, wenn ich vorne ne Cateyelampe am Lenker habe und ne Maglite-Taschenlampe am Helm und als Rücklicht ne Cateye unterm Sattel??



"Und man sollte eine geeignete Beleuchtung besitzen; mindestens Sigma-Set mit Mirage 5W, Leuchtdauer > 2h. Für alle Neulinge ohne gescheite Funzel gibt's zum Debüt einen Gutschein für Licht, aber nur einen! Soll heißen: einfache Bikeleuchte kann reichen, wenn wir mit unseren Powerfunzeln von hinten mitleuchten. Dauerhaftes Licht-Schnorren jedoch gilt unter Nachtbikern als unprofessionell und sukzessive auch als unehrenhaft."

-> alles was keinen externen akku hat, kann man eigentlich vergessen. entschuldigt, wenn ich da vielleicht ein wenig pauschalisiere, aber bis jetzt hab ich noch nix brauchbares ohne externen akku gesehn...

komm dienstag einfach mal mit, für's erste mal sollte es reichen

hier könnt ihr euch eintragen


----------



## Demoniac (13. November 2005)

Erstmal danke für die Einladung und ich muss gucken ob das Di. geht, weil ich halt nicht mehr zur Schule gehe sondern Arbeiten und ich weiß noch nicht wie viel jetzt die kommende Woche zutun ist. Aber ich kann euch ja noch bescheid sagen und ich muss das mit meinen Eltern absprechen. Wie lange fahrt ihr denn so ca.??


----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. November 2005)

Demoniac schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange fahrt ihr denn so ca.??



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil   

http://www.nightbiken.de ->'LOGBUCH'  ->'Wie lange dauern die Touren?'


----------



## Demoniac (13. November 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> http://www.nightbiken.de ->'LOGBUCH'  ->'Wie lange dauern die Touren?'


Ja sry bin öfters immer was zu schnell mit der Fragerei habs nach dem Post auch gelesen.


----------



## rpo35 (14. November 2005)

Hey tobbi,

muß dir für morgen leider absagen; wird mir zeitlich zu knapp und kann froh sein, wenn ich von Zuhause aus eine Runde schaffe.
Nächste Woche wackelt auch etwas, kann aber noch nix genaues sagen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max.Schumann (15. November 2005)

Hallo Tobbi.
Christian sagte mir gerade, dass du für heute Abend noch einen Guide braust.
Ich wäre dafür aber wieder nicht allzu geeignet. Denn, ich bin im Moment nur im SingleSpeed unterwegs, da mit Sonntag das Schaltauge samt Kette gerissen ist und meine Hinterradbremse hat eigentlih auch keine Lust mehr. Bin gespannt wie lange das alles noch halten wird.
In allergrößter Not würde ich natürlich dennoch vorbeikommen.
meld dich einfach nachher noch einmal

grüße  maxx


----------



## Deleted 36013 (15. November 2005)

danke max,

felix hat sich grade bereit erklärt, heut abend die tour zu führen.
dann schau mal, dass du dein rad wieder heile bekommst.

grüße
tobi


----------



## Demoniac (15. November 2005)

@tobbi also bei mir gibt das Heute auch nichts mehr kannste total knicken bei mir vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Georges(LUX) (15. November 2005)

Schaffe es diese Woche zeitlich auch nicht...
Hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder. Viel Spass heute abend aber


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. November 2005)

schade, ihr habt was verpasst.
war ne richtig klasse tour!

bericht unter http://www.nightbiken.de


----------



## E.P. (20. November 2005)

Hi allerseits,

Nicht das noch jemand denkt, ich hätte die Lust verloren!!!

letzten Dienstag war ich ja unterwegs. Wollte eigentlich jetzt wieder mitfahren, aber leider hab ich diverse Probleme mit den Bike!

Die Federgabel hat sich verklemmt und noch andere Kleinigkeiten am Bike wollen repariert werden. Mit der Gabel, das wird wohl nich so schnell gemacht sein, weil Teile bestellt werden müssen   

Aber irgendwann wird alles wieder komplett sein, dann werde ich sofort wieder mitfahren!

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch viel Spaß...

Gruß E.P.


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2005)

Moin,

muß leider absagen; Chef hat das Auto  Ich bleib dann mal bei den Kids und setz mich was auf's Spinning-Bike.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (22. November 2005)

ich muß leider heute auch absagen. nächste woche kann man aber wieder mit mir rechnen.

grüße
tobi


----------



## derOliver (22. November 2005)

Wie sieht´s denn aus, fährt überhaupt jemand mit?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (22. November 2005)

derOliver schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht´s denn aus, fährt überhaupt jemand mit?
> 
> Gruß
> Oliver



ich denke mal ja, aber sicher weis ich's leider auch nicht...
nicht alle sind im ibc-forum angemeldet...


----------



## derOliver (22. November 2005)

Mal gespannt, ob ich gleich der Einzige bin...


----------



## derOliver (22. November 2005)

Ich war nicht der Einzige.

Allerdings stand ich ziemlich schnell wieder alleine da, nachdem ich bei einer Abfahrt etwas zurückgefallen war (Blindflug wegen beschlagener Brille). Dann fiel auch noch mein Licht aus   und schwups waren alle verschwunden.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. November 2005)

derOliver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war nicht der Einzige.
> 
> Allerdings stand ich ziemlich schnell wieder alleine da, nachdem ich bei einer Abfahrt etwas zurückgefallen war (Blindflug wegen beschlagener Brille). Dann fiel auch noch mein Licht aus   und schwups waren alle verschwunden.



sowas ist *******, und darf eigentlich echt nicht sein!!   
hoffe, du hast dich wenigstens zurecht gefunden?

hab schon von sönke gehört, dass es noch einen schweren unfall gab. einer der truppe hat sich wohl einen ast in den oberschenkel gerammt...


----------



## derOliver (23. November 2005)

Aua, Ast in den Oberschenkel, das hört sich verdammt übel an. Ich wünsche demjenigen gute Besserung!

Stand wohl gestern alles unter keinem guten Stern....

Nachdem ich irgendwann wieder wusste wo ich war bin ich nochmal hochgekurbelt, aber keine Spur mehr von den Anderen. Ich hab zwar problemlos nach Hause gefunden aber war schon nicht so toll.

Für die Zukunft sollten wir uns was überlegen, damit sowas nicht nochmal passiert. Für die Gruppe ist das ja auch irgendwie blöd, wenn plötzlich einer weg ist. Denn was macht man dann? Suchen? Einfach weiterfahren?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Demoniac (23. November 2005)

Einen Ast im Oberschenkel das hört sich wirklich ziemlich schmerzhaft an.
Also auch gute Besserung von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. November 2005)

derOliver schrieb:
			
		

> Aua, Ast in den Oberschenkel, das hört sich verdammt übel an. Ich wünsche demjenigen gute Besserung!
> 
> Stand wohl gestern alles unter keinem guten Stern....
> 
> ...



ich bin deswegen ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig verärgert. die regeln auf meiner hp habe ich schließlich nicht um sonst aufgestellt:



> ...
> - Jeder achtet auf seinen Vorder- und Hintermann und gibt den Anderen Bescheid, wenn eine größere Lücke entsteht.
> - "Upps, ist das hier dunkel. Wo sind denn die Anderen alle plötzlich hin?" Das kann schon mal passieren. Dann bitte genau dort stehen bleiben und warten. Bitte keine eigenmächtigen Erkundungstouren starten. Sobald der Verlust bemerkt wird, fahren wir denselben Weg zurück, bis wir den Verlustigen wieder eingesammelt haben.
> - Mann und Material bzw. Frau und Funktionstüchtigkeit sollten in Ordnung sein. Das heißt: Akku voll? Bike in Ordnung? Reserveschlauch, Werkzeug, Luftpumpe etc. dabei? Genügend Zeit eingeplant? Kleine Reservelampe eingesteckt?
> ...



...und weitere regeln...


----------



## pratt (24. November 2005)

Wir haben gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn bei den Letzten immer ein schneller mit Händy und der Händynummer der Vorderen mitfährt.
Tauscht doch vorher schon mal die Telefonnummern aus und zwischendurch mal abzählen.

Wenn der Chef mitgefahren wär, wärs nicht passiert.


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2005)

Ausserdem ist es immer von Vorteil, wenn der/die Letzte auch weiß dass es so ist... Der Nightride in Roetgen fällt übrigens wegen Dreckswetter aus...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (28. November 2005)

mit wem kann man den morgen rechnen?

bitte hier eintragen


----------



## Georges(LUX) (28. November 2005)

Wenn sich meine Gesundheit bis morgen wieder stabil ist würde ich gerne mitfahren. Werde mir zwar ziemlich sicher, dank mangelnder Winterausstattung, meinen Allerwertesten abfrieren, aber das passt schon.
Sage morgen im Laufe des Tages bescheid.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (29. November 2005)

E.P. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi allerseits,
> 
> Nicht das noch jemand denkt, ich hätte die Lust verloren!!!
> 
> ...



hey e.p., wie schauts bei dir eigentlich aus?
wieder fit?
wann geht eure legendäre mondschein-tour, und darf man sich noch dazu anmelden?

viele grüße
tobi


----------



## E.P. (29. November 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> hey e.p., wie schauts bei dir eigentlich aus?
> wieder fit?
> wann geht eure legendäre mondschein-tour, und darf man sich noch dazu anmelden?
> 
> ...



Hey tobi,

leider muß meine Gabel eingeschickt werden, weiß nicht, wann die zurück kommt. Hoffentlich noch diese Jahr   

klar könnt Ihr Euch zur Mondscheintour anmelden. Die geht am 18.12. in Heimbach am Wasserkraftwerk los! Abfahrt ist 15:00 Uhr. Es geht im Hellen hin und im Dunkeln zurück. Die Beleuchtung sollte schon 3 Stunden durchhalten, besser länger.

Nähere Info auf www.bikers-shop.info unter Termine/Aktuelles

Für den Tag hab ich mir ein Ersatzrad organisiert, falls meins noch nicht fertig ist. Die Fahrt laß ich mir nicht so leicht entgehen!   

Gruß E.P.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (29. November 2005)

na dann kann man ja nur daumen drücken.

mondschein-tour habe ich schonmal fest eingeplant. muß halt schauen, wie es klappt. wohn halt etwas um die ecke...


bericht von heute ist online


----------



## derOliver (30. November 2005)

War wieder mal klasse gestern!

@Yolanda (ist das überhaupt Dein Name?): Gut nach Hause gefunden?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Nichtslutz (30. November 2005)

Na das war doch mal wieder guter ehrlicher Spass gestern Abend!!

Den Nichtslutz habt ihr jetzt jedenfalls am Hals......

(nur den Platten würde ich nächstes mal gern weglassen und mein bestes Stück sieht vielleicht aus.....und das Treppenhaus erst....aber so haben auch alle was davon....)

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (30. November 2005)

Nichtslutz schrieb:
			
		

> Na das war doch mal wieder guter ehrlicher Spass gestern Abend!!
> 
> Den Nichtslutz habt ihr jetzt jedenfalls am Hals......
> 
> ...



du hast es aber auch mit platten, oder?
bis jetzt hattest du jedesmal n platten, wenn wir uns begegnet sind.


----------



## Nichtslutz (30. November 2005)

Ich wette n Heiß- oder Kaltgetränk deiner Wahl, dass ich´s nochmal hinkrieg....


----------



## Georges(LUX) (1. Dezember 2005)

habe ein ziemlich schlechtes Gewissen.
Habe mich am dienstag abend so auf eine schöne warme Dusche gefreut, und habe mein gutes Stück dann mal schnell auf den Speicher gestellt nachdem ich es 4 Stockwerke hochgetragen habe und bin dann heute mal danach kucken gegangen. Habe fast einen Schock bekommen. Also vom ursprünglichen Lack sieht man nun wirklich zu 90% nix mehr... Und ich habs einfach so auf dem Speicher stehen lassen...
Naja, bis spätestens nächsten Dienstag ist es wieder fit und sauber 
War eine schöne gemütliche Runde am Dienstag. Aber so langsam wünsche ich mir doch Scheibenbremsen...
Bis dahin schöne Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 36013 (5. Dezember 2005)

noch einmal schlafen dann ist es wieder soweit!!

der nikolaus-nightride!
da besteht anwesenheits-pflicht!

das ist doch ein super termin, um mal wieder in der waldschenke einzukehren. glühwein haben die bestimmt auch! zur not tut's auch n guter warmer kakao mit schuß!


----------



## Georges(LUX) (5. Dezember 2005)

Würde morgen abend ja gerne mitfahren aber schleppe seit letzter Woche eine immer schlimmer werdende Erkältung mit mir rum, so dass ich morgen wohl ausfallen lassen muss...


----------



## five40 (6. Dezember 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> der nikolaus-nightride!



Und wer vom Nikolaus dann immer noch kein Licht bekommen hat, kann am Di noch schnell im Aldi für 15 eine 1W Luxeon LED Taschenlampe kaufen und sich auf den Helm kleben. E.P. hatte die mal mit: Die Dinger waren schon erstaunlich hell und für die erste Tour dürften das wohl mal reichen oder als Zweitlicht verwenden.

cu,
five40


----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2005)

29.11.:
[font=Kabel Bk BT,Arial]Di, 29.11.2005
_*24,52km / (Höhenmesser ist leider ausgefallen) / FZ 1:40h* - Nightride_
_mit dabei: Felix, Ralf, Georges, Gerith, Oliver Jolanta, Lutz_ 
Heute traut sich erstmals eine Frau mit uns mitzubiken. Dabei fährt Julanta noch garnicht so lange MTB.

Also wer jetzt, Jolanta oder Julanta und war es wo möglich Jule ?

Grüsse
Ralph
[/font]


----------



## Deleted 36013 (6. Dezember 2005)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer vom Nikolaus dann immer noch kein Licht bekommen hat, kann am Di noch schnell im Aldi für 15 eine 1W Luxeon LED Taschenlampe kaufen und sich auf den Helm kleben. E.P. hatte die mal mit: Die Dinger waren schon erstaunlich hell und für die erste Tour dürften das wohl mal reichen oder als Zweitlicht verwenden.
> 
> cu,
> five40



gibt's die wieder? na da werd ich doch mal zugreifen!



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 29.11.:
> Di, 29.11.2005
> 24,52km / (Höhenmesser ist leider ausgefallen) / FZ 1:40h - Nightride
> mit dabei: Felix, Ralf, Georges, Gerith, Oliver Jolanta, Lutz
> ...



haha! du sollst mitfahren, um ein wenig sport zu treiben, und nicht den frauen wegen!     

Jolanta im übrigen   

@ Jolanta: bist du wieder dabei?`hoffe, wir haben dich nicht verschreckt?


----------



## E.P. (8. Dezember 2005)

Hi Jungs und jetzt auch Mädels,

melde mich wieder zürück! Habe heute überaschend nen Anruf vom Bikersshop bekommen: "Dein Bike ist fertig..."       

Kanns kaum fassen, daß die Gabel in so kurzer Zeit eingeschickt, repariert und wieder zurück ist! Der Bikersshop hat sich dahinter geklemmt, hat mir Suckie erzählt!

Morgen dreh ich ne Proberunde.

Ratet mal, was ich am Dienstag Abend vor habe....

Gruß E.P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (8. Dezember 2005)

E.P. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs und jetzt auch Mädels,
> 
> melde mich wieder zürück! Habe heute überaschend nen Anruf vom Bikersshop bekommen: "Dein Bike ist fertig..."
> 
> ...



top!   

welcome back!

wobei ich nächsten dienstag abend zu nem vortrag muß. ihr mußt euch also ohne mich vergnügen.

tragst euch ruhig schon mal ein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1777


----------



## Deleted 36013 (12. Dezember 2005)

wie schon gesagt, bin morgen nicht dabei.


----------



## E.P. (12. Dezember 2005)

fährt denn überhaupt jemand mit??? so ganz alleine hab ich auch keine Lust...


----------



## derOliver (13. Dezember 2005)

Ich kann heute leider auch nicht mitfahren   

Allen Anderen wünsche ich aber viel Spaß!

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Deleted 36013 (14. Dezember 2005)

wie wars gestern? jemand da gewesen?


----------



## E.P. (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Night-Freaks!!!

am Sonntag fahren wir von Heimbach nach Monschau zum Weihnachtsmarkt. Im Hellen hin und im Dunkeln zurück!

Würde mich freuen, einige von Euch begrüßen zu dürfen!

alle Infos hier:

http://www.bikers-shop.info/termine.htm

also bis Sonntag?

Gruß E.P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (19. Dezember 2005)

ich werde morgen nicht mitfahren. die tour gestern war eine nummer zu heftig, und bedarf einiger tage regeneration.

siehe selbst


----------



## chaoscarsten (21. Dezember 2005)

Ahoi,

an alle die die Mondscheintour gefahren sind:
IHR SEIT IRRE !!       
Das hätte ich niemals Überlebt! Da muss ich noch 
einiges trainieren.

Ich wünsche allen Nightbikern und BIKERN
schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!

---

Off Topic:
Herr Klein, vielen Dank für Deine Mails. Meine Teile sind
bestellt und über Weihnachten wird gebaut, so dass ich 
im Jan. bestimmt mit euch einige Touren fahren werden, 
wenn diese kleiner 85 Km sind   

---

Bis dahin alles Gute und Gruß 
ChaosCarsten


----------



## Deleted 36013 (21. Dezember 2005)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> an alle die die Mondscheintour gefahren sind:
> IHR SEIT IRRE !!
> ...



danke danke!   

wie ist denn der rest der mondschein-biker nach hause gekommen?
man hört so garnichts mehr. gibt's irgendwo schon fotos von euch?


----------



## E.P. (23. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

der "Rest" ist die normale Strecke nach Heimbach zurück gefahren. Wir haben uns nachher in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt, weil ich nicht mehr so heizen wollte. Die Jungs, die auf dem Parkplatz an Rursee ihren Bus geparkt hatten, sind vorraus "gestocht". Als wir später an dem Parkplatz ankamen, stand der Bus aber immer noch einsam und verlassen da! Die haben sich doch nicht etwa verfahren ???

Hab mit Suki mal über die Mondscheintour nächstes Jahr geredet! Da wird auf jeden Fall deutlich gemütlicher gefahren! Das darf nicht nochmal passieren, daß wir uns von ein paar "Heizern" mitreißen lassen! Dafür ist die Tour zu lang!

Also fest versprochen: Das nächste mal wirds nicht so antrengend!!!

Bis dahin hab ich auch wieder ein vernünftiges Zugfahrzeug für meinen großen Anhänger, so daß ich mindestens noch 4-5 Biker samt Räder mitnehmen kann. die werden dann noch abends von Heimbach aus nach AC gefahren, damit ja keiner mehr unterwegs Richtung Aachen abbiegt!!!

So, und jetzt lasst Euch reichlich beschenken!!!

Wir sehen uns...

Gruß E.P.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (26. Dezember 2005)

ich muß gestehen, dass ich morgen abend wieder nicht mitbiken kann.
muß lange arbeiten.

aber ab nächstem jahr bin ich in alter frische wieder dabei.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (2. Januar 2006)

soooo...

morgen ist es wieder soweit! es geht wieder ans nightbiken!
mit wem darf ich rechnen?

zu beginn des jahres sollten doch die guten vorsätze noch einige von euch motiveren!!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (10. Januar 2006)

mit wem darf man den heute rechnen???


----------



## Georges(LUX) (10. Januar 2006)

hi, sorry dass ich so spät bescheid sage. Schleppe noch immer die scheiss Erkältung vom letzten mal mit mir rum und passe deswegen mal lieber wieder 
Viel Spass wünsch ich euch trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 36013 (10. Januar 2006)

hey, was ist denn los mit euch?

ist euch etwa zu kalt?

stand grade alleine am waldstadion und habe gewartet. dabei waren wir doch zu guten zeiten schon zu 10t!


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> hey, was ist denn los mit euch?
> 
> ist euch etwa zu kalt?
> 
> stand grade alleine am waldstadion und habe gewartet. dabei waren wir doch zu guten zeiten schon zu 10t!


Nächsten Dienstag versuche ich runter zu kommen und mal sehen; vielleicht hat Boris auch Zeit !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (10. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Dienstag versuche ich runter zu kommen und mal sehen; vielleicht hat Boris auch Zeit !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



sehr cool!
schau aber lieber hier nochmal nach, nicht dass wieder keiner da ist...


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> sehr cool!
> schau aber lieber hier nochmal nach, nicht dass wieder keiner da ist...


Keine Sorge...komme sicher nur runter, wenn zumindest Du dort auftauchst


----------



## cyberp (10. Januar 2006)

So, Umzug ist so gut wie geschafft. Jetzt wohne ich in Aachen und werde wohl mal öfters vorbei schauen. Ob ich es schon nächste Woche schaffe weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## E.P. (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo Tobby, Hallo Jungs,

mich hat im Moment ne kräftige Erkältung ausser Gefecht gesetzt! Ich weis nur zu gut, daß man eigentlich auch die nächsten Wochen keinen Sport treiben sollte :-(

Jaja, ne Zeit lang werde ich mich da wohl dran halten!

Tobby, ich hab zwar die Bilder, aber die Woche fahr ich nicht rum um die Bazillen zu verbreiten! Wenn ich wieder fit bin ruf ich Dich mal an...


----------



## Georges(LUX) (17. Januar 2006)

Ich kann heute leider mal wieder nicht... hoffe aber dass es dann nächste Woche wieder klappt und dann mein sch*** Schnupfen endlich weg ist.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (17. Januar 2006)

muß gestehen, dass ich heute auch nicht fahren werde.


----------



## Max.Schumann (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ihr Nachtaktivien.

meine neue Gabel ist gekommen (ne feine PIKE ). jetzt fehlt bloß noch nen neues laufrad, dass mein Rad zumindest mwieder einigermaßen fahrtüchtig ist.

 hoffe, dass ich dann nächsten Dienstag wieder dabei sein kann.

  freue mich.

   bis dann

    mAix


----------



## Deleted 36013 (24. Januar 2006)

hey max,

wie schaut's aus mit heute abend?

wieder am start?

wer hat sonst lust?


----------



## derOliver (24. Januar 2006)

Jo, wird mal wieder Zeit!

Ich bin jedenfalls dabei  

Bis spädder
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (24. Januar 2006)

wer traut sich denn noch in die sternenklare nacht??? *  ** *   *


----------



## Max.Schumann (24. Januar 2006)

nein tobi, mir fehlt leider noch n laufrad ... das aber noch diese woche kommen wird  

 (grüß mal die lisa und ihren autoschlüssel von mir !  )

   und, viel spaß euch allen heute abend !!! wetter ist doch sehr fein, bloß ein wenig kalt ...

  mÄxxx


----------



## Max.Schumann (30. Januar 2006)

bin morgen wieder dabei !!!  

wie sehen denn eure erfahrungen der letzten wochen mit der ausdauer der akkus (insbesondere der mirage-bleiklötze) bei dieser eiseskälte aus? reicht es?

sehen uns dann morgen abend am waldstadion. wer ist denn alles dabei?

 mAix


----------



## Deleted 36013 (31. Januar 2006)

hey maxx, coole sache!

mein mein neuer liion-akku liegt immer noch im keller, da der lampe noch eine dichtung fehlt.

beim nipack leuchtet schon ziemlich schnell die grüne lampe, aber der leuchtdauer verkürzt sich irgendwie nicht...

aber wenn oliver mit dabei ist, müssen wir uns um licht doch eh  keine sorgen machen!


----------



## derOliver (31. Januar 2006)

Ich fürchte, ich muss euch enttäuschen. Ich hab mir ne fette Erkältung eingefangen und werde deshalb heute nicht mitfahren  

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und ausreichend Licht  

Oliver


----------



## five40 (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich werde erst Anfang Februar wieder am Start sein, weil ich mich vorher noch ein bischen einrollen muss. Bis dahin kann ich auch noch meine Lampe etwas optimieren.

Ansonst viel Spass heute Abend.

cu,
five40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max.Schumann (31. Januar 2006)

sorrry. mein radel will nicht so, wie ich es will.
hoffe aber, dass ich es innerhalb der nächsten viertel stunde noch hin bekomme.
wartet nicht auf mich (hoffentlich liest das noch einer)

 bitte um verzeihung und mal bei gelegenheit um deine handynummer, tobi.

 nen guten ritt

  mÄxxx


----------



## Deleted 36013 (31. Januar 2006)

ich glaube, ich muß nochmal die motivations-keule auspacken...

stand grade mal wieder alleine am waldstadion!   

mondaufgang...






...und klare -2°C...





...sind doch die idealen voraussetzungen für einen gelungenen nightride!
da muß man schon keine angst haben, schmutzig zu werden.  

und wirklich stressig war's ja bei uns nie. wie gesagt, dienstag abend ist easy going angesagt, und es wird auf den langsamsten rücksicht genommen!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (7. Februar 2006)

wie sieht's denn heute abend mit nem kleinem nightride in gemäßigtem tempo aus?

ich werd mich auf jeden fall nicht vom schlechten wetter abschrecken lassen...

mit wem kann ich denn rechnen?


----------



## hedisch (7. Februar 2006)

Hi Tobbi,

es reizt mich schon länger mal zum Nightbiken zu kommen. Leider habe ich fast immer tagsüber mehr Zeit zum Biken wegen Spät- bzw. Nachtdienst.
So wie heute auch - ich werde jetzt gleich ne Runde machen.
Vielleicht können wir uns mal so für ne Tour verabreden (Freitag Nachmittag oder am WE). Ich wohne 5 Minuten vom Waldstadion entfernt.

Würd mich freuen

hedisch


----------



## five40 (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

bin heute auch am start!

bis später,
five40


----------



## Deleted 36013 (7. Februar 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bin heute auch am start!
> 
> ...



super!  

bis gleich...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (7. Februar 2006)

rrrrrrrrr!!!

da war ich so heiß, wieder mal biken zu gehn, und vor allem meine noch jungfräuliche neue 3W luxeon-led-helm-lampe (nein, kein eigenbau) zu testen, und was passiert mir da auf der anfahrt?

lößt sich doch gleich meine kurbel halb auf. und dank den schönen extralite extrabolts alu-kettenblattschrauben, mit torx t30 guckt man dann ziemlich doof aus der wäsche.
irgendwer hatte mich noch vor den dingern, und meinte, dann müßt man ja immer einen torx, schlüssel mit sich rumtragen. und ich dachte mir nur, wie oft lockern sich denn schon die kettenblatt-schrauben.... naja, jetzt war's halt passiert.
also vorsichtig auf dem kleinen blatt nach hause radeln....

dicke entschuldigung, an alle, die jetzt vergebens auf mich am waldstadion gewartet haben. sorry jens, hab leider immer noch nicht deine handy-nr!


----------



## Max.Schumann (7. Februar 2006)

Hey.
ich kann da ne ähnliche geschichte erzählen:  
ich war unterwegs zu euch, voller elan und vor kraft strozend. also trat ich unterwegs kräftig in die pedale um noch über die rote ampel zu kommen ...... 

da hatte die kette keine lust mehr ..... gerissen .... defekt .... und das schon zum 2. mal in dieser woche  das blöde ding lernt einfach nicht aus seinen fehlern. jetzt liegts im müll und es kommt bald ne neue dran.

bis dann

 schöne grüße

  mÄxxx

PS: wie war denn nun die tour durch die milde - allerdings etwas feuchte - winternacht??


----------



## five40 (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,



			
				tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> dicke entschuldigung, an alle, die jetzt vergebens auf mich am waldstadion gewartet haben. sorry jens, hab leider immer noch nicht deine handy-nr!



macht nichts, habe mich erst mal 20min im Kreis warmgefahren und gedacht mit einem Handy könnte man jetzt telefonieren wo der Kerl bleibt - hatte aber keins dabei. Ansonsten waren ausser mir nur Läufer am Waldstadion. 

Bei den milden Temperaturen habe ich dann noch eine nette Runde gedreht.
Aber mein unsichtbarer Mitfahrer hat doch im Wald ganz schön gebremst, bin teilweise kaum vorwärts gekommen. Bissel Nebel gab es auch noch. Ich bin dann größtenteils Straße gefahren und noch auf sagenhafte 20km gekommen. 

cu,
five40


----------



## Deleted 36013 (7. Februar 2006)

hey, tut mir wirklich leid!
ich hasse sonst unzuverlässigkeit, deswegen ärgerts mich umso mehr.

naja, so hab ich mir den abend über überlegt, wie ich diese schöne spannungsanzeige in meine liion-akkuflasche bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. Februar 2006)

wollt mich nur schnell krankmelden...
die erkältung hat mich auch erwischt.

halt mich mit diversen mittelchen durch den klausur-stress über wasser, aber für's biken reichts beim besten willen leider nicht.

attest vom amtsarzt reiche ich nach


----------



## pratt (18. Februar 2006)

Wenn sich nicht wieder alle abmelden, würde ich am Dienstag vielleicht mitfahren.


----------



## five40 (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

heute Abend bin ich auch mal wieder am Start. Momentan sieht es nach einen schönen Snow-Nightride aus.

Wer ist denn noch dabei?

cu,
five40


----------



## Deleted 36013 (21. Februar 2006)

dann bin ich auch dabei!

bis um 19.30h am waldstadion!!


----------



## pratt (21. Februar 2006)

Ich wollte ja ursprünglich Heute fahren, da sich keiner mehr meldete hatte ich schon umgeplant. 
Ich schau mal, Ihr seht ja, wenn ich um 19:30 Uhr da bin.


----------



## pratt (22. Februar 2006)

Ich wollte eigentlich gekommen sein, aber kurz vorher bekam ich Montezumas Rache zu spüren und als Ihr wahrscheinlich ein schönes Ründchen gefahren seid, hing ich über dem Klo....
Jetzt geht es wieder einigermaßen, obwohl mein Körper feste Nahrung noch immer verweigert.
Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (22. Februar 2006)

pratt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte eigentlich gekommen sein, aber kurz vorher bekam ich âMontezumas Racheâ zu spÃ¼ren und als Ihr wahrscheinlich ein schÃ¶nes RÃ¼ndchen gefahren seid, hing ich Ã¼ber dem Klo....
> Jetzt geht es wieder einigermaÃen, obwohl mein KÃ¶rper feste Nahrung noch immer verweigert.
> Vielleicht beim nÃ¤chsten mal.



na dann gute besserung!!


----------



## chaoscarsten (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ihr Nightbiker, hallo Tobbi...

wie lang geht eure Saison denn noch?
Wenn alles klappt bekomm ich mein neues Bike gegen den 17.März 2006.
Fahrt Ihr da noch touren?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Deleted 36013 (26. Februar 2006)

unsere saison geht das ganze jahr über.

je wärmer es wird, desto mehr spass macht das ganze.

auch im sommer, wenn es tagsüber so richtig heiß ist, gibt es doch nichts schöneres, sich am abend auf's rad zu setzten, und bei angenehmen temperaturen die letzten sonnenstrahlen des tages, die inzwischen schon ganz flach durch den wald dringen, zu genießen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (28. Februar 2006)

wer traut sich denn heute abend bei diesem wetter vor die tür?

wenn es noch ein wenig kälter wird, erwartet uns ein richtig geiler snowride!


----------



## derOliver (28. Februar 2006)

Moinmoin!

Ich hab mir fest vorgenommen heute nochmal mitzufahren. Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.

Oliver


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2006)

Sorry, aber ich habe von gestern noch die Beine voll...
Scherz bei Seite; wenn die Tage wieder etwas länger werden, lass ich mich auch mal wieder blicken. Spätestens dann, wenn trotz An-/Abreise per Bike die Fahrzeit im Dunkeln nicht über 3 Std. liegt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## five40 (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

bin heute Abend auch wieder am Start und sogar mit neuer Lampe!

cu,
five40


----------



## Deleted 36013 (28. Februar 2006)

@rpo35: im frühling/sommer mußt du mir unbedingt mal ein stück der schönen eifel zeigen!
seh nur immer auf deiner hp, wie schön mountainbiken dort sein kann!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (28. Februar 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bin heute Abend auch wieder am Start und sogar mit neuer Lampe!
> 
> ...



top, meine ist auch wieder optimiert! hoffe, es hält alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35: im frühling/sommer mußt du mir unbedingt mal ein stück der schönen eifel zeigen!
> seh nur immer auf deiner hp, wie schön mountainbiken dort sein kann!


Kein Problem; Du/Ihr seid jederzeit herzlich willkommen !
Und nochmal: Bitte nicht böse sein, dass ich mich derzeit nicht in Aachen blicken lasse. Der Aufwand ist halt recht groß und dann immer das versaute Bike ins Auto...das macht alles 'ne Menge Arbeit.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (28. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem; Du/Ihr seid jederzeit herzlich willkommen !
> Und nochmal: Bitte nicht böse sein, dass ich mich derzeit nicht in Aachen blicken lasse. Der Aufwand ist halt recht groß und dann immer das versaute Bike ins Auto...das macht alles 'ne Menge Arbeit.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



kein ding, hätt da auch keinen bock zu bei dem scheiß wetter


----------



## Deleted 36013 (1. März 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> kein ding, hätt da auch keinen bock zu bei dem scheiß wetter




so schlecht war das wetter dann garnicht! der nightride entwickelte sich zu einem prächtigen snowride! recht kräftezährend, aber ziemlich geil!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. März 2006)

ich muß mich für morgen abend nochmal entschuldigen.
mein rad liegt in teilen im keller


----------



## Brinkman (14. März 2006)

Hi,

fährt einer heute abend? 
Würde mich dann sonst anschließen wenn ich das Zeitlich schaffe und mein Wagen anspringt  (Komm nicht aus Aachen)

Hoai


----------



## five40 (14. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin heute auch nicht am Start, es ist mir zu warm (+6,1°C) bzw. viel zu matschig im Wald. 
Werde die Tage ein paar Kilometer auf der Straße fahren (aber im hellen). Falls auch noch einer Interesse kann er sich ja melden?

cu,
jens


----------



## five40 (21. März 2006)

Hallo,

wer ist denn heute Abend am Start?
Das Wetter sollte eigntlich auch mitspielen.

cu,
five40


----------



## Deleted 36013 (21. März 2006)

habe meine sattelstütze meinem onkel zum kürzen gegeben...
eigentlich wollte er mir sie gestern zurück gebracht haben.

mit etwas glück kommt er gleich noch, nach der arbeit, aber die chancen stehen leider eher schlecht


----------



## Deleted 36013 (21. März 2006)

sieht schlecht aus.

immer noch keine sattelstütze


----------



## five40 (22. März 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> immer noch keine sattelstütze



Trotzdem machten sich gestern Abend zwei Leute auf den Weg, um die Trails im AC-Wald zum Leuchten zu bringen. Die Bedingungen waren sehr gut um es auf den DHs richtig laufen zu lassen, endlich war es nach den Schneefällen mal wieder trocken im Wald.

Bis nächsten Di,
five40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (22. März 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem machten sich gestern Abend zwei Leute auf den Weg, um die Trails im AC-Wald zum Leuchten zu bringen. Die Bedingungen waren sehr gut um es auf den DHs richtig laufen zu lassen, endlich war es nach den Schneefällen mal wieder trocken im Wald.
> 
> Bis nächsten Di,
> five40




cool, wer war denn noch da?

sattelstütze ist inzwischen wieder verbaut.
wollt morgen nochmal zum unibiken kommen, hab ja im moment vorlesungsfreie zeit.
wann war das nochmal?


----------



## TvS (23. März 2006)

Hi,

Uni-Biken ist donnerstags, 15:00 Uhr. Der Termin wird allerdings in Kürze umgelegt werden, dann wegen Sommerzeit auch später.


----------



## five40 (23. März 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> wollt morgen nochmal zum unibiken kommen, hab ja im moment vorlesungsfreie zeit.
> wann war das nochmal?



Uni-Biken ist heute um 15Uhr.
Bei dem Wetter bin ich da heute auch am Start.

cu,
five40


----------



## Deleted 36013 (27. März 2006)

Die Semesterferien gehen dem Ende entgegen,
Klausuren sollten alle ,mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, geschrieben sein,
der Frühling kommt langsam;
- so schwinden die Ausreden, dass Nightbiken nicht doch einmal auszuprobieren.

Also rafft euch auf, und schaut Dienstag Abend um 19.30h am Waldstadion vorbei!

Wer noch keine ausreichende Beleuchtung hat, kann auch zum Testen ohne Licht erscheinen.
Bitte gebt mir in diesem Falle bitte vorher per email bescheit, damit ich sicherstellen kann, dass auch genug Leute mit starken Leuchten mitfahren.

Wie gewohnt wird unsere Tour in gemäßigtem Tempo - je nach Lust, Laune und Akkukapazität - ca. 1,5-2,5h dauern.

Weitere Infos, wie z. B. eine Wegbeschreibung zum Waldstadion, sowie Tour-Berichte und Fotos der letzten Nightrides findet Ihr unter www.nightbiken.de .

Solltet ihr noch Fragen haben, schreibt mir einfach eine kurze mail.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (28. März 2006)

Wer ist denn heute Abend alles am Start?

Ein Schauer hängt zwar noch in den Wolken, aber der wird uns doch wohl nicht abschrecken!!  

zwei feste Zusagen habe ich schon...


----------



## five40 (29. März 2006)

Hallo,

es war gestern eine nette Tour mit ein paar coolen DHs, aber etwas kurz mit 16km.

Tobbi, bei besserem Wetter müssen wir mal eine längere Tour machen. Mir schwebt da so was mit Roetgen, Nordwanderweg und anschließender Einkehr in der Bahnhofsvision oder über Dreiländereck, Epen-DH, Hombourg (Brauerreigäststätte), anspruchsvoller Northshore und dann über die alten Bahntrassen wieder nach Aachen vor.

cu,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (29. März 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> es war gestern eine nette Tour mit ein paar coolen DHs, aber etwas kurz mit 16km.
> 
> ...



oh, dass hört sich aber wirklich sehr geil an!
bin immer offen für ideen!

tourbericht &fotos sind online:

www.nightbiken.de


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mir schwebt da so was mit Roetgen, Nordwanderweg...


Ihr wisst ja, wo ihr euch melden könnt... 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Max.Schumann (29. März 2006)

auja, 
nordwanderweg, epen-downhill und krasse northshore-action. da hab ich auch noch mal lust drauf. man könnte so ne tour ja auch mal tags starten ... da sieht man mehr  und man hat mehr zeit (ich zumindest)

vielleicht komme ich dann in den nächsten wochen auch noch mal mit euch nacht-radeln, jetzt, wo mein bike wieder flott ist.  

@ rpo: wenn du nach ostern irgendwann ne technisch anspruchsvolle nordeifel-tour ausschreibst, komme ich auch mal wieder bei euch vorbei, finde ich  (allerdings ohne maske  ) 

bis dann

 schöne grüße

   mAix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2006)

mexxwolf schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] rpo: wenn du nach ostern irgendwann ne technisch anspruchsvolle nordeifel-tour ausschreibst, komme ich auch mal wieder bei euch vorbei, finde ich...


Da empfehle ich Dir eine dieser beiden (19. & 25.02.06) Touren.
Die Anfahrt zum Belgenbachtal ist nicht so der Hit, aber danach wird's richtig lustig......"Trails um Eupen" ist durchweg sehr kurzweilig, aber, bis auf den Getzbach-Trail, nicht so anspruchsvoll.

Also...schick mir nochmal 'ne Erinnerung, dann machen wir das...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## metalzwerg (30. März 2006)

Hi Leute ich und meine Freunde ...(Hört sich komisch an) Wir suchen auch noch welche mit denen wir fahren können wir fahren immer Sonntag so um 1-2 Uhr in Brand los meistens so in richtung Roetgen Hasselbach.... Vielleicht können wir uns ja zusammen tun und eine große Gruppe aufmachen könnt euch ja mal bei uns melden www.bike-brand.de.vu    seite befindet sich noch im aufbau aber ihr könnt ja mal ins gb schreiben bis dahin Happy trail


Metalzwerg...


----------



## metalzwerg (31. März 2006)

Hey ihr könnt mich doch nicht einfach im stich lassen und mir nicht antworten..


----------



## five40 (31. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> "Trails um Eupen" ist durchweg sehr kurzweilig, aber, bis auf den Getzbach-Trail, nicht so anspruchsvoll.



ja, das stimmt schon. Am Eupenerstausee darf man nicht auf den Höhenmesser schauen, trotzdem gibt es das sehr feine Trails (z.B. Ternellbach)

cu,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (2. April 2006)

hört sich alles sehr gut an.

jetzt kommt erstmal der sommer, und da geht bestimmt so einiges.

was das nightbiken angeht, könnte man am w-ende auch mal etwas größere aktionen starten. zb mit lagerfeuer...


----------



## hedisch (2. April 2006)

Au ja, Lagerfeuer!!!
Am besten im belgischen Wald und dann laden wir noch die Förster dazu ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Au ja, Lagerfeuer!!!
> Am besten im belgischen Wald und dann laden wir noch die Förster dazu ein.


...klar, Dein Freund ist herzlich willkommen...


----------



## derMichi (2. April 2006)

Hi!

Wäre die NightPro Expert oder Elite bei eurer Verwendung besser?


----------



## Deleted 36013 (2. April 2006)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Wäre die NightPro Expert oder Elite bei eurer Verwendung besser?



pauschal kann man sagen:
zuviel licht geht nicht  

wenn jens, oliver und ich mitfahren ist das eigentlich genug licht für mind. 3 weitere biker.

hab die von dir angesprochenen lampen leider beide noch nicht in der praxis gesehn, darum kann ich kein urteil abgeben.


----------



## five40 (2. April 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> derMichi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



volle Zustimmung.

Wenn bei der Elite Halogensparlampen verbaut sind, wäre die Elite für nicht Selbstbauer sehr interessant.

cu,
jens


----------



## metalzwerg (4. April 2006)

Kann man sich eurer Gruppe irgendwie anschließen mit ein paar Freunden ??? Wenn ja dann meldet euch mal bitte oder postet einfach hier hin wie ich das machen soll...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (4. April 2006)

anschließen geht in der regel ganz simpel:

man hole sein rad aus dem keller, trete in die pedale, und halte das gleichgewicht, wie es einem der papa im zarten kindesalter beigebracht hat, als er die stützräder abegeschraubt hat.

als ziel peilt man das aachener waldstadion an, und wenn man es schafft, heute, um 19.30h da zu sein, stehen die chancen ganz gut, dass man es geschafft hat.

wieviele seid ihr denn, und wie seid ihr licht-mäßig ausgestattet?


----------



## metalzwerg (4. April 2006)

Wir wären 4 Leute aber leider besitzen wir bis auf einen keine Licht... aber das kann sich bis nach den ferien noch ändern... also ich kann frühstens nach den ferien aber ich wollte mich nur früh genug erkundigen.. aber ich wollte auch fragen ob ihr auch schonmal am we fahrt??? übertag ....


----------



## pillehille (4. April 2006)

also ich zähle zu den 4 leuten  
und ich hab die SIGMA EVO/EVOx also diese kombination...
die dürfte ja reichen odda?


----------



## Deleted 36013 (4. April 2006)

evo reicht auf jeden fall.

drei biker ohne licht könnt schwierig werden. weiß leider nicht, ob five40 und deroliver mitfahren, dann wäre wohl genug licht da.


----------



## pillehille (4. April 2006)

also ich fahr die nächsten 4 wochen auf jeden fall nicht mit

erst achillessehen entzündung auskurieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (4. April 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> evo reicht auf jeden fall.
> 
> drei biker ohne licht könnt schwierig werden. weiß leider nicht, ob five40 und deroliver mitfahren, dann wäre wohl genug licht da.



der five40 ist heute auch am Start.

cu,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (4. April 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> der five40 ist heute auch am Start.
> 
> cu,
> jens



ein traum!
na da geht heute ja wieder einiges! ;-)

vergesst nicht: wir fahren bei jedem wetter.
ein schauer hängt noch in den wolken, aber danach wird's wohl auch gut sein...


----------



## metalzwerg (5. April 2006)

Nach den Ferien habe ich auch die Evo Pro ... dann sind nur noch 2 ohne Licht.... das müsste dann ja auf jeden fall hinhauen..


----------



## chaoscarsten (5. April 2006)

Ahoi
Ihr Nightbiker,
vielen Dank für die nette Tour, auch wenn ich die Gruppe
nicht gerade zur TopLeistung getrieben habe 

War eine coole Erfahrung.


Bis irgendwann, irgendwo

Greetz Carsten


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen. Es wurde angedacht eine Ostertour mit allen Treffs aus Stolberg und Umgebung zu machen! Hier der Link zum Termin. Alle mann eintragen!


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2006)

Der IGGY kriegt ein Fleißkärtchen...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (9. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen. Es wurde angedacht eine Ostertour mit allen Treffs aus Stolberg und Umgebung zu machen! Hier der Link zum Termin. Alle mann eintragen!



hey, das hört sich ja richtig gut an!
werd versuchen, dass irgendwie einzurichten, auch wenn ich noch keinen blassen schimer habe, wo der treffpunkt liegt.

ich müsste halt definitv allerspätestens um 19.00 zu hause sein.
das wäre meine einzige ausrede. ;-)


----------



## TvS (9. April 2006)

Hi,

ich hab mich mal eingetragen. Ich weiß auch, wo es liegt, Tobi, dann können wir zusammen fahren.

mfg


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2006)

Hallo
Die WBTS ist die Talsperre in Schevenhütte. Das liegt bei Stolberg zwischen Gressenich und Langerwehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georges(LUX) (11. April 2006)

wie stehts für heute abend. Ich wäre mal wieder dabei wenn ihr so einen untrainierten Sack wie mich noch mal mitnehmt


----------



## five40 (11. April 2006)

Hallo,

bin heute auch am Start.

cu,
five40


----------



## Deleted 36013 (11. April 2006)

bin auch dabei

@georges: sicher doch!


----------



## five40 (11. April 2006)

Hallo,

und alle wieder gut heimgekommen.
Jungs, das nächste mal könnte man so eine Tour auch vorher ankündigen, dann könnte ich auch ein passenderes Radl benutzen. Zum Glück ist die Downhill Pelle nicht ganz so dick und damit windschlüpfiger! Aber es geht alles 


@Georges(LUX)
Wir waren so um 23:15Uhr wieder in AC. Die Frittenbuden in Roetgen hatten schon zu.

cu,
jens


----------



## Georges(LUX) (12. April 2006)

Schade wegen der Frittenbude:-\
Ich bin recht zügig Richtung Aachen gekommen aber hatte in Burtscheid(irgendwie bin ich da gelandet  ) eine nicht so  erfreuliche Begegnung mit einem ausrastendem nichtdeutschen Staatsbürger( bin ja selbst auch keiner  )...Bin froh dass da kein Auto gekommen ist.
Hab 2:35 gebraucht ab der Abfahrt beim Waldstadion, muss also so um halb 11 izuhause gewesen sein.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (12. April 2006)

war schon ne saucoole tour!

knappe 55km!

komme grade im moment von der arbeit, und werde mich nachher mal an den tourenbericht setzten...

@ralph: bei euch werden ja echt um 21.00h die bordsteine hochgeklappt. nirgendwo haben wir nochwas zu essen bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. April 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: bei euch werden ja echt um 21.00h die bordsteine hochgeklappt. nirgendwo haben wir nochwas zu essen bekommen!


Tja, so ist das auf dem Land...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (17. April 2006)

ich werde kommenden dienstag nicht mitbiken können, weil ich spontan einen kleinen urlaub nach frankreich machen werde.

euch viel spaß beim nightbiken!

zum zeitvertreib, für alle, die am samstag gekniffen haben, hier ein paar fotos und der tourenbericht:


----------



## Georges(LUX) (18. April 2006)

ich kann heute auch nicht dabeisein


----------



## Racing Erich (24. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Exildüssledorfer sucht für diese Woche Anschluß für ne lässige CC Runde bei Euch. Wie sieht's denn so aus mit Eurer Planung (innerhalb dieser Woche)?

Danke und Gruß
Jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (24. April 2006)

bin diese woche biken in lüneburg, die dt hochschulmeisterschaften rufen.

aber schau doch mal morgen abend vorbei!

wer ist denn sonst schon alles am start?


----------



## Chi3fjustice (24. April 2006)

nabend. kleine frag zum rwth-treff: geht es immer um 17h00 los ? bzw könnte man nicht einen 2ten termin einrichten ???
habe mittwochs ne anwesendheitspflichtige übung... bis 17h15... reizt kaum !


----------



## Deleted 36013 (25. April 2006)

wer ist denn heute abend dabei?

es sieht im moment ziemlich arg nach gewitter aus.
da wäre ich persönlich etwas vorsichtig...
was meint ihr?


----------



## TvS (25. April 2006)

Laut Regenradar sieht es auch nicht gerade gut aus. Wenn es trocken bleibt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (25. April 2006)

da naht ne böse (wärme-)gewitter wolke von westen:







ich denke, nightbiken fällt damit heute aus.

wir sehen uns also spätestens nächsten dienstag!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (2. Mai 2006)

wer kommt denn heute mit nightbiken???

wetter soll ja ganz gut bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georges(LUX) (2. Mai 2006)

habe mich mal wieder ordentlich erkältet und lasse es deswegen sein


----------



## five40 (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

bin wahrscheinlich heute auch am Start.

Hat jemand Lust morgen eine Tour durch die Nord-Eifel nach Heimbach zu machen?
Ich dachte an folgende Strecke: über Vennbahnweg, Kartoffelbaum, Vossenack Kirchen Trail, Schöne Aussicht Downhills zum Rursee mit verschiedenen Möglichkeiten nach (und um) Heimbach zu fahren. 
Rückfahrt würde dann ab Heimbach mit der Bahn geschehen (Fahrradmitnahme ca. 3EUR).
Start am Waldstadion so zwischen 16-16:30Uhr evtl. auch früher.

[edit:] insgesamt ca. 50km und 700hnm + extra Runden in Heimbach

cu,
jens


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2006)

Tach zusammen;

Kann den nicht mal jemand auf frischer Tat ertappen und ihm ordentlich die Meinung geigen ?





Positiv: Die Toblerone ist wieder frei   Die belgische Seite haben wir gestern ausgelassen  Mehr im Roetgen-Thread...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## hedisch (4. Mai 2006)

Hi Ralph,

wo war denn das genau?

Ich muss aber auch Mal ausdrücklich positiv feststellen, dass in letzter Zeit gut gearbeitet wurde an unseren Trails!

Besonderen Dank an denjenigen bzw. diejenigen für das Durchsägen des Baumes am Bahndamm in Bildchen letztes Wochenende.   

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2006)

Das war an dieser genialen und schnellen Abfahrt unterhalb der Pionierquelle...kann's Dir mal in eine Karte malen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## hedisch (4. Mai 2006)

Danke, kenn ich. Werd ich gleich mal vorbeiradeln.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (4. Mai 2006)

zum zeitvertreib hier mal ein kleiner tourbericht...




zum tourbericht...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (9. Mai 2006)

heute ist wieder nightbiken angesagt.

mit wem darf ich rechnen?

grüße
tobi


----------



## Georges(LUX) (9. Mai 2006)

mit mir wohl leider wieder nicht  Wohnungsumzug steht an der Tagesordnung heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berre (9. Mai 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> heute ist wieder nightbiken angesagt.
> 
> mit wem darf ich rechnen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Tobi,
obwohl ich im Winter nicht beim Nightbiken mit dabei war, und auch keine Lampe habe, würde ich doch gerne mal Dienstagabends eine Runde mit euch drehen. Es soll wohl schon bis 21u30 hell bleiben ?
Also schaue ich heute Abend um 19h30 mal vorbei am Waldstadion.

Grtz,  Johan


----------



## Deleted 36013 (9. Mai 2006)

Berre schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tobi,
> obwohl ich im Winter nicht beim Nightbiken mit dabei war, und auch keine Lampe habe, würde ich doch gerne mal Dienstagabends eine Runde mit euch drehen. Es soll wohl schon bis 21u30 hell bleiben ?
> Also schaue ich heute Abend um 19h30 mal vorbei am Waldstadion.
> 
> Grtz,  Johan



kein ding.
wir fahren in die dunkelheit rein, aber ich habe genügend licht dabei.
letzte woche waren wir erst gegen 23.00h zurück. auch im sommer braucht man also eine lampe.

bis später
tobi


----------



## hedisch (9. Mai 2006)

Hi Tobi,

ichbin grad rein gekommen (22:50Uhr). Wir sind noch nett bergauf gefahren und dann einen bei Tageslicht bestimmt genialen Trail rüber bis Gemmenich, dann Drielandenpunt, über die Serpentinenabfahrt und Gemmenischer Weg zurück nach Burtscheid. Allerdings hab ich dann doch einen nach dem anderen "verloren".

Insgesamt waren es dann für mich 36,5 KM in 2,5 Std.

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (9. Mai 2006)

oh, da kommen wir drüber.

haben ordentlich suchen&fragen müssen.

=> 44km!
2:27h FZ

bis nächsten dienstag/w-ende


----------



## Berre (12. Mai 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> bis nächsten dienstag/w-ende



Hallo Tobbi und andere Aachener Nightbikers,

Das Wetter wird am Sonntag anscheinend nicht so gemütlich werden, dass eine Ganztagestour so richtig Spass machen könnte. Ich möchte da wohl eher am Randonnée in Theux teilnehmen.  
Wer noch Interesse dazu hat, kann sich melden auf  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2679842&postcount=426.

Grüsse, Berre


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. Mai 2006)

die obligatorische dienstags-frage:

wer ist denn heute alles dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georges(LUX) (16. Mai 2006)

euhm, wäre bei ner gemütlichen 2 Stundenrunde dabei, aber für mehr reicht eh zeitlich und konditionell gerade nicht. Wenn ihr mehr vorhabt, sagt einfach bescheid,dann gehe ich ne Runde joggen-> Kondition aufbauen


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. Mai 2006)

wär ok, sonst machen wir die abknicker-runde


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. Mai 2006)

muß jetzt gestehen, dass ich doch schon jetzt abknicke.

fühl mich irgendwie nicht gut, dazu noch kopfschmerzen...
hoffe es liegt nur am wetter.  

viel spaß euch auf jeden fall!


----------



## Georges(LUX) (16. Mai 2006)

nanana tobi, komm probiers doch zumindest. wird ja vielleicht bessee unterwegs und wenn nicht knicke ich dann mit dir zusammen ab  ?


----------



## TvS (16. Mai 2006)

Also ich bin da.

Bis gleich oder bis demnaechst!


----------



## derOliver (16. Mai 2006)

Ich bin heute auch mal wieder dabei.

Bis nachher...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (17. Mai 2006)

hey, wer war denn gestern alles gefahren?

seid ihr naß geworden?


----------



## TvS (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,

wir waren zu 8. Haben es gerade noch geschafft, vor dem ersten Tropfen nach Hause zu kommen. Tour war sehr nett bis auf einen Unfall am Ende, als Biörn in/ueber einen Stacheldrahtzaun gefallen ist. Aber bis auf ein paar Kratzer ist alles glimpflich abgelaufen. Er dachte am Anfang, sein ganzes Gesicht waere verkratzt, hat aber dann festgestellt, dass er nur mit dem Kopf in Brennnesseln gelandet war...


----------



## zedek (17. Mai 2006)

"nur" in brennnesseln, da wären mir ein paar kratzer vom stacheldrah lieber gewesen


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2006)

Stacheldraht ist unangenehmer als Brennnesseln...glaube mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (17. Mai 2006)

krass!

und wirklich nix passiert?

war das einer dieser belgischen stachel-drähte, mit denen die felder abgesteckt sind, und die plötzlich vor einem auftauchen? oder irgendwo links in den graben gestürzt??


----------



## TvS (17. Mai 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> war das einer dieser belgischen stachel-drähte, mit denen die felder abgesteckt sind, und die plötzlich vor einem auftauchen? oder irgendwo links in den graben gestürzt??



Letzteres. Da war eine tiefe und scharf begrenzte Reifenspur, da ist er im Dunkeln reingefahren und dann seitlich in den Zaun. Hab allerdings den Sturz selber nicht mitbekommen.

Soweit wir gesehen haben, ist wirklich nicht viel passiert. Ich finde uebrigens Brennnesseln auch wesentlich besser als ein zerkratztes Gesicht. Stacheldrahtzaeune kann ich uebrigens ueberhaupt nicht ab


----------



## hedisch (23. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich fahr´ heut´ Abend mit´m Bike nach E-weiler. Mach also mein eigenes Nightbiken.

Wie siehst´s denn mit was größerem am Donnerstag aus? Ich denke an Start gegen 10Uhr und so 80 - 100km.

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Mai 2006)

hör  sich sehr gut an! muß dringend fit werden für den kirchzartener marathon in 4wochen. wenn wir dann auch noch irgendwie 2000hm schaffen würden, wäre ich dabei!

aber wie schaut's denn mit heute abend aus? mich treibt ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders viel auf's rad... ne ausrede hätte ich abe  leider nicht... ;-)


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Mai 2006)

jetzt hat sich auch noch ne gute abend-gestaltungs-alternative angeboten, und meine entscheidung, heute abend nicht zu fahren hat sich bekräftigt.

wir können's ja dafür ja am donnerstag krachen lassen!


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. Mai 2006)

Wir waren gestern abend zu zweit, kleine nette Matsch Tour aber ohne Wasser von oben.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (24. Mai 2006)

mistertom52070 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren gestern abend zu zweit, kleine nette Matsch Tour aber ohne Wasser von oben.



RESPEKT  

das wetter ist weiterhin schlecht gemeldet,
und werd deswegen wohl ne kleine GA1-einheit auf strasse fahren.


----------



## hedisch (24. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich war grad ne Runde drehen. War ganz OK, natürlich ist es matschig aber fahrbar.
Ich werde morgen auf jedenfall fahren. Sollte es sehr regnen, dann erst ab mittags und mehr auf Forstautobahnen.
Wir können ja morgen früh mal mailen oder fonen.

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (28. Mai 2006)

ich habe mir dummerweise eine erkältung zugezogen, und werde dienstag auf keinen fall schon wieder fit sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedek (28. Mai 2006)

gute besserung


----------



## Deleted 36013 (28. Mai 2006)

zedek schrieb:
			
		

> gute besserung



danke.
hat mir heute ziemlich die stimmung vermiest, angesichts der tatsache, dass ich heute in drei wochen den ultrabike-marathon in kirchzarten mitfahren will.

bedingt durch das schlechte wetter, war ich in der letzten zeit relativ trainigs-faul, um es mal so auszudrücken, und wollte eigentlich die kommende woche eigentlich richtig gas geben. das hat sich somit wohl mehr oder weniger erledigt.

na dann muß eben das bike noch ein wenig leichter werden


----------



## mistertom52070 (30. Mai 2006)

wenns Wetter einigermaßen trocken bleibt hätt ich schon Lust zu fahren....sonst noch jemand?


----------



## five40 (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

bei Regen und unter +10°C wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren, eventl. eine etwas kürzerer Runde.

@tobbi KLEIN

Für den ultrabike-marathon sind doch die Grundlagen entscheidend, die man schon früh in der Saison gelegt hat. Da ist es doch nicht schlecht, wenn ausgeruht an den Start geht. 
Ansonsten noch gute Besserung.

cu,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (30. Mai 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei Regen und unter +10°C wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren, eventl. eine etwas kürzerer Runde.
> 
> ...



danke, ich hoff's.
hab heut den ganzen tag im bett verbracht...
aber ich bin zuversichtlich!

viel spaß beim biken!


----------



## hedisch (30. Mai 2006)

Hi

@Tobi: auch von mir gute Besserung!!!

Also ich bin heut auch nicht am Start.

Ich würde gerne nächsten Montag (Pfingsten) ne große Runde in Gesellschaft machen. Ich werd mal nen Termin einstellen - dachte so an 10:30 Uhr Abfahrt ab Waldstadion. Strecke: Wie wäre es mit einem "Best of Trails" rund um AC als Pfingstspecial? 

Also fleissig als Mitfahrer eintragen!

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (30. Mai 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> bei Regen und unter +10°C wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren



Die Einmann Nightbike-Gruppe ist heute bei Sonnenschein und +11°C Richtung Vennkreuz aufgebrochen. Eigentlich hat es nur von unten geregnet. In Raeren gab es kurz Asyl beim Möbelgeschäft. Ich habe dann die Runde geändert und bin über Kettenis, Walhorn, Hammerbrücke, Siebenwege nach Hause gefahren.
Insgesamt 36km und 427hnm.

[edit] laut Bike-Computer war die niedrigste Temperatur +5°C  [edit]

bis nächste Woche,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (31. Mai 2006)

tapfer, tapfer!°


----------



## Deleted 36013 (4. Juni 2006)

ich muß mich gleich für die nächsten 3 termine entschuldigen:
06.06.
13.06.
20.06.

viel spaß euch & gutes wetter
werd morgen früh nach frankreich aufbrechen...

viele grüße
tobi


----------



## hedisch (19. Juni 2006)

Hi Folks,

morgen ist der längste Tag im Jahr. Das ist die Gelegenheit für alle die 
nicht im Besitz von fetten Leuchtanlagen a la Tobi sind.
Und sogar die WM nimmt Rücksicht mit ihrem Spielplan: Das 
Deutschlandspiel ist schon um 16 Uhr. 

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juni 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> morgen ist der längste Tag im Jahr...


Ist das nicht der 21zigste ? Und nach dem spiel fahre ich sicher nicht mehr - Prost  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## hedisch (19. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht der 21zigste ? Und nach dem spiel fahre ich sicher nicht mehr - Prost



Ja auch: http://wetter2.web.de/cgi-bin/web-de/wetter_stadt_geo.pl?ID=325

Na hoffentlich gibts dann auch nen Grund dazu - Prost!


----------



## piDDaH (19. Juni 2006)

doppelpost :-(


----------



## piDDaH (19. Juni 2006)

Servus tobbi,

sind uns in Freiburg zufällig über den Weg gefahren  Du mim Bike und wir mim blauen Astra. Ich saß aufm Beifahrersitz... Diesen Dienstag wirds auf keinen Fall was mitm mitfahren! Fahrt ihr auch regelmäßig tagsüber, oder meistens Abends? Naja ich werd hier regelmässig mal reinschauen und dann werden wir 2 Aachener aus dem Auto sicher mal mitkommen.

Bin übrigens 21. in der Herrenwertung geworden im Short-Track. 106. aus der Gesamtwertung der Herren für den S-Track. Mein Kollege aus Aachen hat Platz 4 aufm S-Track gemacht und den 20ten in der Gesamtwertung. Und das beide mit Starrgabel ;-) Ich bin zufrieden gewesen. Hatte das gleiche Problem wie Du. War die kompletten 2 Wochen vorm Marathon krank und konnte nicht trainieren... Ätzend!

Also dann hoffe ich, dass wir mal ne Runde drehen werden in naher Zukunft


----------



## Deleted 36013 (19. Juni 2006)

krasse sache!

bei mir ist's auch ganz gut gelaufen. 11min besser zum vorjahr. aber mit 4:47h für die marathon-strecke werd ich mit euch wohl nicht mithalten können.

wer würde denn morgen alles fahren?

fußball würde ja quasi vorher knapp reinpassen, aber wie rolf sagt, ob man danach noch radeln kann? so'n bierchen geht ja immer!


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juni 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wie rolf sagt, ob man danach noch radeln kann...


Darfst mich weiter Ralph nennen  Das Rennen gestern in Einruhr war übrigens auch sehr geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (27. Juni 2006)

ich muß schon wieder beichten, dass ich heute abend nicht biken kann.

dabei bin ich im moment soo heiß drauf zu biken! nachdem ich letzte woche nach dem nightbiken 4 weitere sicherungen gebruzelt habe, bis ich festgestellt habe, dass der kurzschluß nicht im akku sondern im kabelstecker lag. 

wir haben heute abend aber eine wichtige uni-veranstaltung, die ich nicht verpassen darf. :-|


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. Juni 2006)

langsam zählen die Ausreden nicht mehr!! )

also ich bin heut auf jeden Fall da, hoffe nicht alleine da zu stehen!

Thomas


----------



## mistertom52070 (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Das heute angesichts dieses Fußballjahrtausendereignisses niemand zum Nightbiken kommt ist mir klar, aber vielleicht hat jemand Lust am Nachmittag trotzdem eine kleine Runde im Aachener Wlad zu drehen!
Ich bin noch bis 15.00 hier, wenn sich dann niemand meldet werde ich stattdessen eine kleine Grundlagenausdauerstrassenrunde drehen!

Bis denne!

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 36013 (4. Juli 2006)

bin heut bis 19.00h arbeiten in köln.
da geht nix!

aber morgen beim uni-biken bin ich auf jeden fall dabei!

morgen ist übrigens teilnehmer-zählung! also erscheint zahlreich!!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (4. Juli 2006)

Also wer noch Interesse hat, treffen uns 16.30 beim Hochschulsportzentrum!
Bis jetzt zu zweit!


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. Juli 2006)

Tach zusammen,

wie siehts denn heute aus?


----------



## TvS (11. Juli 2006)

Ich werde gleich da sein. Falls vorher nicht das Gewitter losbricht.

Gruesse,
Thomas


----------



## hedisch (18. Juli 2006)

Ja will denn heute keiner Nightbiken?

Also jetzt abba aufs Bike!

Bis gleich
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (18. Juli 2006)

björn, thomas, roland &ich sind heute abend bei dem helfer-abend vom lousberglauf.

bei dem wetter sind aber bestimmt ein paar leute am start...

viel spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Juli 2006)

Nabend tobbi,

nachdem du hier 2 Tage nichts geschrieben hast und mein Sohn heute folgendes Teil (Anhang) in der Nähe der Kupfermühle am Steinbach fand, mache ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen   Ich hoffe, es geht dir gut 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (21. Juli 2006)

keine sorge, meine versauert leider, aufgrund von klausur- & umzugsstress im keller


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juli 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ...aufgrund von klausur- & umzugsstress im keller


Dein Stress in aller Ehren - hauptsache du lebst


----------



## Deleted 36013 (25. Juli 2006)

ich bin heute abend mal wieder am start!


----------



## mistertom52070 (25. Juli 2006)

ich auch, trotz geprellter rippe!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (26. Juli 2006)

uiuiui, war das gestern eine tour!
dafür, dass wir uns eigentlich einig wahren, ne sehr gemütliche tour zu fahren, ging's aber gut zur sache.

als ich um 23:30h nach hause kam, hatte ich 65km auf dem tacho stehen.
heute morgen kam ich kaum aus dem bett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hedisch (26. Juli 2006)

Heihei,

Respekt, wo seid ihr denn gewesen?
Ich habs leider nicht mehr bis halb acht geschafft, musste schnell noch nen Fully kaufen.  

Ich war dann aber auch noch 2h im Öcher Bosch. 

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...musste schnell noch nen Fully kaufen.  ...


Jetzt sei mal nicht so geizig mit den Info's


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. Juli 2006)

da stehts doch, eben mal das Profil angepasst, still und heimlich!!!

ein 2005er Scott Genius RC20


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juli 2006)

mistertom52070 schrieb:
			
		

> da stehts doch, eben mal das Profil angepasst, still und heimlich!!!
> 
> ein 2005er Scott Genius RC20


Aja, da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## hedisch (26. Juli 2006)

Nabend,

hach bin ganz verliebt 

Naja, es hat sich halt unverhofft eine Gelegenheit aufgetan. 

Scott Genius RC20:
-11,3 kg incl. Pedale
-Modell: 2005 (gleich 2006)
-mit Carbon-Steuersatz
-Fork FOX F100RL (Lock-out)
-Scott Genius TC-Dämpfer mit Lenkerschalter (Lock-Out/Traction Control/All Travel)
-SHIMANO XT-XTR (dual control)
-XT Disc-Brake 
-DT-Swiss Disk Laufradsatz mit Aero Speichen
-Carbon-Sattelstütze





Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (27. Juli 2006)

du bist ja verrückt!!
was ist dass denn bitte für ein porno-geschoß!!  

obwohl ich dir den...


> mit Carbon-Steuersatz


nicht glaube!


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juli 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ...obwohl ich dir den...
> 
> nicht glaube!


dito...jetzt bringst du bitte noch die Hörnchen in eine Flucht mit dem Vorbau, dann sieht es auch aus wie ein Bike.
Das ist bestimmt ein klasse Bike ! Was mich am Genius stört ist die Dämpferposition - mitten in der Schlammfluglinie 

Viel Spaß damit 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## hedisch (27. Juli 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl ich dir den...
> 
> Carbon-Steuersatz
> nicht glaube!



Ich mir auch nicht  , hab einfach die Beschreibung vom Verkäufer übernommen. Aber sonst ist es einfach nur geil!  

Egon hat mir heute beim Abstimmen von Gabel und Dämpfer geholfen und danach hab ich ne kleine Testrunde gedreht - Mammamia, ist das eine Rakete!  

Ich kann mein Glück noch gar nicht fassen.  

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## hedisch (27. Juli 2006)

@ Ralph: Die Hörnchen sind in einer Flucht - sieht nur auf dem Bild nicht so aus.  
Und danke für die Blumen.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juli 2006)

Das wäre aber eine ziemlich extreme optische Täuschung. Klick mal auf das Bild im Anhang.
Ich muß das Ding live sehen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hedisch (27. Juli 2006)

Ja, es sieht so aus. Das Bild ist vielleicht schon älter.
Hier ist ein frisches:



Da ist imho höchstens 5° Abweichung nach oben und beim Fahren auch gut so, aber ich werds mal ausprobieren mit gerader Stellung.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## hedisch (28. Juli 2006)

Hi Tobi,

jetzt weis ich aber immer noch nicht wo ihr am Dienstag gewesen seid.
Kommt da noch ein Logbucheintrag auf Deiner Seite?

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (28. Juli 2006)

ich auch nicht so genau.

plötzlich waren wir in roetgen, dann schneebachgraben (?), zweifall, knolle, breinig, burtscheid, aachen...


bist du dienstag am start?!?!
kann's kaum erwarten, dein bike zu bestaunen!

jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das ding carbon-steuersatz heißt.
einfach 2carbon-spacer einbauen, und dann darfst du das so nennen.
hab auch einen!


----------



## hedisch (28. Juli 2006)

Bis Dienstag reichen meine Planungen noch nicht, aber wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, ich bin morgen um 14 Uhr an der Waldschenke, Lütticher Strasse um ein Ründchen zu drehen und würd mich freuen, wenn Du mitfährst.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch

PS: Ja, da sind tatsächlich 2 Carbon-Spacer


----------



## Deleted 36013 (1. August 2006)

ich muß mich heute nochmal entschuldigen. schreibe donnerstag morgen makroökonomie, und komme erschreckend schlecht vorwärts.  
wird also heute noch ein langer lern-abend

viel spaß euch!


----------



## hedisch (1. August 2006)

Tstststs...Tobi, wo soll das nur mit Dir enden?  

Ein gesunder Geist gehört in einen gesunden Körper und der braucht Bewegung!
Wie kannst Du Dich den aufs Lernen konzentrieren mit dem Wissen, dass da draussen ein Trupp verwegener Biker ne Menge Spass abseits von WABs und Strassen hat?

Und nicht nur die Freude am Fahren, nein auch die Gesellschaft gefahrenverachtender Gleichgesinnter, das Spüren des Windes (und des Regens  ), das Naturerlebnis an sich und das perfekte Zusammenspiel von menschlicher Kraft und Geschicklichkeit mit den edelsten Werken der Radbaukunst kann Dich nicht hinterm Ofen hervorlocken?

Tja dann, gutes Gelingen beim Lernen und viel Glück für die Klausur! 

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## hedisch (1. August 2006)

Gunnabend allerseits!

Die 2-Mann-starke Nitebiketruppe (Rafael et Moi) begab sich bei besten äusseren Bedingungen auf die wunderbaren Trails unserer Heimatstadt und des benachbarten Auslandes.

39,7 km in 2:35 h kamen so zusammen und gegen 22:55 Uhr brachte ich mein edles Ross zur wohlverdienten Ruhe in den heimischen Stall (in Griffweite meines Bettes). 

Also, ich liebe mein Trek nachwievor, aber das Scott ist einfach Genius.
Es passt mir wie ein Handschuh, das Fahrverhalten ist enorm komfortabel, meine Abfahrtsgeschwindigkeit um einiges höher, bergauf gehts turbomässig vorwärts und der Funfaktor ist grenzenlos.
Nur die Gesetze der Schwerkraft sind leider immer noch gültig. 

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (8. August 2006)

hey hermann, bist du heute am start? muß mir doch deinen neuen flitzer mal ansehen.
außerdem werden wir heute auch eine mitfahrerin dabei haben! 
na wenn das kein argument ist!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (8. August 2006)

wie ist denn sonst die allgemeine grundstimmung?
meine geht grade ziemlich in den keller, wenn ich nach draußen schaue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBRafi (8. August 2006)

Hmm, eigentlich hatte ich heute unbedingt fahren wollen. Vielleicht bleibt es ja trocken? Wasmachichbloß-wasmachichbloß?  

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Deleted 36013 (8. August 2006)

ich entscheide mich glaube ich gegen biken.
nach 6std repeditorium, dem tollen wetter draussen, und der geringen resonanz hier, bleibe ich wohl zu haus...


----------



## n00ty (8. August 2006)

ansich iset gar nicht schlecht draussen.....war grade mal für en stündchen draußen und es ging in Kurzarm und Shorts voll in Ordnung. Zu mehr war ich net mehr in der Lage nach knappen 5 Stunden schlaf (6uhr aufstehen *shaking*) und 8h praktikum.....


----------



## rpo35 (8. August 2006)

n00ty schrieb:
			
		

> ansich iset gar nicht schlecht draussen.....war grade mal für en stündchen draußen und es ging in Kurzarm und Shorts voll in Ordnung. Zu mehr war ich net mehr in der Lage nach knappen 5 Stunden schlaf (6uhr aufstehen *shaking*) und 8h praktikum.....


Ich war eben schon 4,5 Std. mit Boris unterwegs - aber in den "Dutch Mountains"


----------



## MTBRafi (8. August 2006)

So, entgegen allen Unkenrufen fand das offizielle Nightbiken doch noch statt: Zwei mutige Biker (wenn ich mir mal den Namen meines Mitradlers gemerkt hätte... Alzheimer  ) haben bei (fast) perfektem Wetter knappe 24km Wald&Heide hinter sich gelassen, um nach etwa 2h (reine Fahrzeit 1:40h) wieder zuhause zu sein  (also ich zumindest).

Dann hoffentlich bis nächste Woche Dienstag mit mehr als zwei Teilnehmern...

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## hedisch (8. August 2006)

Nabend,

ich war heute leider verhindert.  

Aber es gäbe Donnerstag ne Möglichkeit zusammen zu biken. Ich hab mich um 18 Uhr mit Denne bei ihm verabredet und wir wollen Richtung Holland fahren.

Also, ich würd mich über weitere Mitfahrer freuen.   Meldet Euch einfach hier.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n00ty (8. August 2006)

mal ne frage, wie sehen eure touren eigentlich immer so aus? Also Geschwindigkeit und die auf was für Strecken? Oder variiert das immer? Würde unter Umständen doch vllt mal mitfahren, will euch aber nicht aufhalten


----------



## hedisch (8. August 2006)

n00ty schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage, wie sehen eure touren eigentlich immer so aus? Also Geschwindigkeit und die auf was für Strecken? Oder variiert das immer? Würde unter Umständen doch vllt mal mitfahren, will euch aber nicht aufhalten



Tja, wir heizen immer was das Zeug hält und es gilt der Kodex: Wer nicht mithalten kann, wird zurückgelassen!  

OK, Spass beiseite. Es geht recht zwanglos zu. Der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo und derjenige, der dazu am Anfang ausgeguckt wurde, die Richtung.
Wer kürzer fahren will, verabschiedet sich einfach. Zwischendurch gibts auch mal ne Riegelpause oder nen kleinen Plausch.


----------



## gonz (9. August 2006)

MTBRafi schrieb:
			
		

> So, entgegen allen Unkenrufen fand das offizielle Nightbiken doch noch statt: Zwei mutige Biker (wenn ich mir mal den Namen meines Mitradlers gemerkt hätte... Alzheimer  ) haben bei (fast) perfektem Wetter knappe 24km Wald&Heide hinter sich gelassen, um nach etwa 2h (reine Fahrzeit 1:40h) wieder zuhause zu sein  (also ich zumindest).
> 
> Dann hoffentlich bis nächste Woche Dienstag mit mehr als zwei Teilnehmern...
> 
> ...



Björn hieß dein Mitstreiter. Aber nicht für ungut.

Bis demnächst!


----------



## n00ty (9. August 2006)

mal schaun, vllt komm ich nächstn dienstag mal mit, also brauch man schon licht? so wegen "night"biken......weil wenn muss ich mal schaun ob ich noch was passendes inner garage finde xD


----------



## Deleted 36013 (9. August 2006)

ich wollt nächsten dienstag eientlich auf jeden fall wieder mitfahren.
hab dann genug für 3 biker mit


----------



## MTBRafi (9. August 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> ich war heute leider verhindert.
> 
> ...



Hmm, ist mir eigentlich zu früh. Aber für den Fall dass ich es doch schaffen könnte: Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt? "Denne" findet Google zwar, aber das hat dann nix mehr mit DEM Denne zu tun...  

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## hedisch (9. August 2006)

MTBRafi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ist mir eigentlich zu früh. Aber für den Fall dass ich es doch schaffen könnte: Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt? "Denne" findet Google zwar, aber das hat dann nix mehr mit DEM Denne zu tun...
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Rafael



Harscampstrasse. Die Nummer war irgendwas mit 30+. Treffpunkt könnte man auch zB an der Schanz um 18.10 Uhr machen. Schaun wir morgen mal weiter.

Bis denne
hedisch


----------



## hedisch (10. August 2006)

Hi Folks,

hab grad mit Denne gefont. Wir fahren gleich auf jeden Fall, denn im Regen fahren ist immer noch besser als garnicht zu fahren!  

Ausserdem siehts drüben im Westen schon viel heller aus.
Also, wer sich noch anschliessen will, ich bin bis 17:45 Uhr online, sonst 017620590681 falls jemand noch unterwegs dazu kommen möchte.

Bis denne oder so
hedisch


----------



## hedisch (10. August 2006)

Hi hi,

mein herzliches Beileid an alle die nicht dabei waren.  

Eine sehr schöne Tour, 44,4 km in 2:40 h ohne Regen durch D, NL und B.

Wir sind erstmal hinters Klinikum zum Gut Melaten, dann den netten Trail übern Schneeberg nach Orsbach. Von dort die heftige Abfahrt am St. Benediktusberg runter, nach Vijlen rauf in den Bosch. Vom Grenzstein aus den schönen alten Trail durch den Schimperbosch, dann die Mutter aller Trails (Botzelaar) zur schönsten Stelle mit Bank im Aachener Wald. Da haben wir den Sonnenuntergang mit einer Riegelpause gewürdigt. Weiter gings zur Achterbahn und Pulsschlagdrop, Bahntrail mit Variante und über ein paar nette Trails im Bois de Preuss zum alten Bahndamm. Entenpfuhl links liegen lassend über Trail und Weg nach Siebenwege und zum krönenden Abschluss die schnelle geile Abfahrt zum Grindelweg runter.  

Zum Nachfahren empfohlen!  

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch

PS: Jetzt regnets!


----------



## mistertom52070 (15. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hab heut leider keine Zeit zum Nightbiken zukommen  , würde aber am späten Nachmittag trotzdem gern so für 2 Stunden ne Runde drehen.
Wem gehts genauso  ? Einfach melden, bin bis ca 15.00 online, bis später, Treffpunkt am liebsten um 17.30 am HSZ!

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBRafi (15. August 2006)

Also ich würde den Standardtermin am Standardort bevorzugen. Wetter ist zwar noch etwas durchwachsen, aber schaun mer mal! Wer kömmt denn noch so?

Grüße,

Rafael

PS: wetter.com redet von "leichtem Regenschauer" mit 60% Wahrscheinlichkeit und 17°C für heute abend


----------



## hedisch (15. August 2006)

Hi Thomas,

ich möchte heute auch noch fahren, aber bin noch sehr unentschlossen wann und wo (Strasse oder Wald).

Jetzt fängts grad an zu regnen.  

OK, ich muss jetzt erst noch ein paar Besorgungen machen und wär ab 17:30 Uhr fahrbereit. Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt 17:45 Uhr an der Waldschenke?

@Rafael: Ich würde dann so planen, dass ich um 19:30 Uhr wieder am Waldstadion bin um mit Dir noch ein Ründchen zu drehen.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## mistertom52070 (15. August 2006)

Also ich will heut auf jeden Fall durchs Gelände.

17.45 Waldschenke werd ich mal vorbeischauen. 17.30 HSZ fällt also aus.

Thomas


----------



## Nichtslutz (15. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

17.45 an der Waldschenke hat viel Schönes, finde ich.

Hoffentlich bis gleich, Grüße


----------



## hedisch (15. August 2006)

Hi,

ich bin grad wieder reingekommen und werd jetzt was essen.
Komme dann zur Waldschenke.

Wetter scheint ja genial zu werden. 

Bis denne an der Waldschenke
hedisch

PS: Tobi wo bist Du? Tobiiiiiiiiiii??? Halloooo?!?


----------



## n00ty (15. August 2006)

hmm leider keine chance heute zu fahren weil ich um 18.30 noch nen arzt termin hab.....von daher hoffentlich wann anders!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (15. August 2006)

ich fahre heut definiv 19.30h ab waldstadion.

war grade leider nicht am pc, und hab so den ersten termin nicht mitbekommen.

wer radelt denn dann überhaupt noch heute abend??


----------



## hedisch (15. August 2006)

Guten Abend,

das war ja heut mal was ganz Neues!
Erst bin ich Thomas und Lutz ne Runde gefahren und dann quasi im fliegenden Wechsel mit Tobi und Rafael.   Einziges Manko war, dass wir Thomas kurz vorm Waldstadion noch verloren haben.  

Für mich warens 45,5 km in 2:51 h bei überwiegend regenfreiem Wetter.
Und ich hatte ne geliehene Kamera dabei. Allergrösster Respekt vor Ralph & Co, die ja wie selbstverständlich die schönsten Bilder machen. Also ich hatte da einige Schwierigkeiten. Hier die zwei vorzeigbaren:







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (15. August 2006)

oh, mister tom im sehr attraktiven neuen GT-trikot ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hedisch (17. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich heute Abend noch etwas vor habe und das Wetter gerade so schön ist (für abends ist Regen gemeldet), werde ich spätestens gegen 16 Uhr biken gehen.
Ich denke so an 50 km in 3 h. Grobe Richtung Roetgen, dann Zweifall und zurück nach AC.
Bei Interesse einfach hier posten.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Nichtslutz (17. August 2006)

Frieden!

Da wär ich gern mitgekommen, aber morgen ist Trüffel-Test und ich hab noch keinen "convincing essay" geschrieben.... :kotz: 

Nichtslutz ruft noch "Grüße!!!" in den Wald....


----------



## hedisch (17. August 2006)

Nichtslutz schrieb:
			
		

> ...Trüffel-Test und ich hab noch keinen "convincing essay" geschrieben...


  

Das musste ma bei Gelegenheit aufklären.  

Tja, sind dann doch 57,5 km in 3:05 h geworden. Aber ich bin 3!!! Trails gefahren, die ich noch nicht kannte.   

Zum ersten bin ich endlich mal das Stück von Rotterdell zum Wasserwerk gefahren, zweitens das heftige Stück von Zweifall Richtung Breinig rauf und drittens noch nen netten Trail Richtung Venwegen.

Und überhaupt bin ich das erste Mal mittem Genius den HBG lang.   Ich glaub, ich hab so heftig gestrahlt, dass selbst das Sonnenlicht dagegen blass wirkte. 

Dann wollte mir noch son RR-Fahrer auf den Vennbahnweg zwischen Hahn und Niederforstbach zeigen was schnell fahren heisst. Ich glaub, dass hat meinen Schnitt glatt um 2 km/h angehoben.  

Bin morgen spätnachmittags wieder am Start,
bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## n00ty (18. August 2006)

na toll und wann bin ich gefahren? im regen....grade nach hause gekommen vom ausgedehnten feierabend bierchen  
muss dringend nochmal richtig biken gehen....war schon zu lange net mehr länger im wald


----------



## hedisch (18. August 2006)

Hai hai,

ich werd heut nicht mehr fahren.   Nachdem ich diese Woche schon locker über 200 km unterwegs war, hat meine bessere Hälfte ein Veto eingelegt.  

Morgen darf ich aber wieder, nur soll es nicht zu spät (ca. 15 Uhr) werden - sie möchte noch in die City und ich darf mitkommen.  

D.h. ich werde schon vormittags aufbrechen müssen damit ich auf meine Kosten komme.  
Also wer sich anschliessen möchte, kann hier ne Nachricht hinterlassen. PM oder Email geht natürlich auch.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch

PS: Tobi, denkst Du bitte mal an den Link zu den Pedalen?


----------



## mistertom52070 (21. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

der Abschied aus Aachen rückt in greifbare Nähe, die ersten Kisten sind gepackt und am Wochenende werden die ersten Berliner Trails unter die Stollen genommen.
Danke für viel Bike Spass im Aachener Wald und Umgebung an alle mit denen ich unterwegs war!


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonz (22. August 2006)

Hallo,

wer ist heute Abend dabei? Wollte diesmal vorher nachfragen, bevor ich wieder sterbenseinsam auf Mitstreiter warte.

Björn


----------



## hedisch (22. August 2006)

Hai Leutz,

ich hab heut noch nen Workshop um 8. Werd wohl so um 17.30 Uhr ne kleine Runde drehen.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## MTBRafi (22. August 2006)

gonz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wer ist heute Abend dabei? Wollte diesmal vorher nachfragen, bevor ich wieder sterbenseinsam auf Mitstreiter warte.
> 
> Björn



Jo, wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt würd ich dabeisein, aber wer weiss das schon  Ich hoffe mal: Bis später!

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Deleted 36013 (22. August 2006)

ich komme grade im moment von der arbeit rein.
genauso wie nächste woche.

da geht leider nix.


----------



## talybont (22. August 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und überhaupt bin ich das erste Mal mittem Genius den HBG lang.   Ich glaub, ich hab so heftig gestrahlt, dass selbst das Sonnenlicht dagegen blass wirkte.


Fein, dann must Du nun mal mit dem Genius in die Brunssumer Heide. Da spürst Du den Unterschied von Fully zu Hardtail ganz extrem. Zwischen Brunssum und Landgraaf macht das einige Minuten aus, die man einfach vollgefedert viel schneller fahren kann (bergan wohlgemerkt).
Oder Hasselbachgraben wäre auch so ein Kandidat. Vor drei Wochen mit dem HT hätte ich kotzen können! Das nächste Mal wieder mit dem Genius.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTBRafi (22. August 2006)

So, an dieser Stelle könnte ich jetzt meinen Beitrag vom 08.08. um 22:12h nochmal zitieren, war nämlich heute so ziemlich die gleiche Konstellation. Nur waren es heute etwa 30km, Fahrzeit waren so gute 2h. Kurioserweise haben bei Björn sowohl Vorder- als auch Hinterrad zur gleichen Zeit schlapp gemacht!!! Kein Problem, sollte man denken: Ersatzschläuche (2 an der Zahl haben wir zusammenbekommen) rein, aufpusten und weiter. Aber wenn dann pumpenmäßig Not gegen Elend antritt wird das irgendwie nix mit ordentlich Bar in die Reifen  Jedenfalls sind wir dann (wegen Björns Minimalstdruck und erhöhtem Rollwiderstand) überwiegend Asphalt gen Heimat gefahren, damit nicht nochmal irgendwas platt ging. Hat wohl alles geklappt, aber nächstes Mal ist ne bessere (=funktionsfähige) Pumpe mit dabei!

Bis neulich,

Rafael


----------



## hedisch (23. August 2006)

Hi Armin,

HBG = Hasselbachgraben  

Ich experimentiere fleissig mit den 3 Einstellungen für den Dämpfer. Am schönsten finde ich wenn auf glatter Fahrbahn alles gelockt ist und es sich fast wie ein HT anfühlt.  
Und dann den nächsten DH voll offen runter!  

Yo, Brunssumer Heide hätt ich nochmal Lust zu. Gibts hier potenzielle Mitfahrer?

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## hedisch (29. August 2006)

Tja, Nabend erstmal!

Die Nightbiketruppe war heut recht zahlreich (1) !

23km, davon 11 im Regen.

Hab unterwegs David und Timo getroffen, die ohne Beleuchtung unterwegs waren.  Aber das war ab dem Moment als der himmliche Schleusenwärter alle Tore weit machte eh nur noch Nebensache.

Bin noch voll in ein Riesenschlammloch auf der Abfahrt von Siebenwege zum Entenpfuhl. Als es hies platt- oder dreckigmachen, hab ich mich für letzteres entschieden.

Ansonsten wars natürliches super wie immer!  

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (5. September 2006)

wer kommt den heute abend zum nightbiken??


----------



## gonz (5. September 2006)

Ich bin heute abend dabei!

Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (5. September 2006)

bin grade zum kino eingeladen worden...


----------



## gonz (5. September 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> bin grade zum kino eingeladen worden...



Und zudem noch ein Zitat von deiner Homepage:

Fernbedienung links, Chipstüte rechts. Kurze Tage und kühle Abende verwandeln im Herbst schlagartig so manchen Hardcore-Biker zum Sofatiger. Logisch, dass er nicht weiß, dass er sich um ein außergewöhnliches Bike-Erlebnis bringt: den Nightride.

Du hast echt ne schöne Tour verpasst. Viele Trail-Highlights, und das Beste: NACHTS!


----------



## rpo35 (5. September 2006)

gonz schrieb:
			
		

> Und zudem noch ein Zitat von deiner Homepage:
> 
> Fernbedienung links, Chipstüte rechts. Kurze Tage und kühle Abende verwandeln im Herbst schlagartig so manchen Hardcore-Biker zum Sofatiger. Logisch, dass er nicht weiß, dass er sich um ein außergewöhnliches Bike-Erlebnis bringt: den Nightride.
> 
> Du hast echt ne schöne Tour verpasst. Viele Trail-Highlights, und das Beste: NACHTS!


...sorry tobbi, aber ich würde sagen Du stehst MATT


----------



## Deleted 36013 (6. September 2006)

jaja, ich weiß! ich merk's ja selber...


----------



## kinschman (10. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne mal mitfahren.
Wann fahrt Ihr das nächste mal wieder ??
Ist der Dienstagstermin um 19:30 noch offiziell-aktuell ??
wo ist der aktuelle Treffpunkt etc. ??

gruss Lewin


----------



## Deleted 36013 (10. September 2006)

dienstag 19.30h ist aktuell, ja.

treffpunkt: waldstadion

FAQs: siehe www.nightbiken.de


----------



## kinschman (11. September 2006)

also dat würde bei mir zeitlich passen.
licht ist vorhanden (sigma evo + evo x + 1 nipack <- hoffe das reicht ?)
kondition reicht hoffentlich auch  ...aber es wird ja kein rennen gefahren, da sollte das schon gehen 

wer fährt denn sonst noch so mit ??
...ich würde ja extra aus mönchengladbach anreisen und da fänd ichs schon schön wenn ich dann nicht alleine am treffpunkt stehen und die tour alleine fahren müsste ;-))

ich schau morgen so um ca. 18:00 nochmal hier ins forum rein, wäre schön wenn sich bis dahin ein paar leute melden und mitfahren. 



apropo beleuchtung: wie ist die erfahrung mit der sigma evo x leuchte und der leuchtdauer mit nipack ?? hält das min. 2h ??


----------



## hedisch (11. September 2006)

Nabend,

bin morgen Abend verhindert, werd daher früher fahrn.

@kinschman: Wenn Du beide evos brennen lässt, dann haste etwa für 75 Minuten ausreichend Licht. Nur die evo x geht etwa 2h, aber die solltest Du Dir auf den Helm montieren, damit Du auch genau da Licht hast wo Du hinschaust.
Falls tobbi KLEIN da ist brauchste Dir aber über Licht keine Gedanken machen, musst nur immer schön vor ihm fahren.  

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (12. September 2006)

bei dem traum-wetter werd ich verbindlich heute abend dabei sein!

wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (12. September 2006)

wer kommt denn noch?

björn, tobi ?


----------



## kinschman (12. September 2006)

hallo,

bei mir gibt das heute doch nix....war eben auf der autobahn ganz großes tennis (ca. 1h gebraucht für 5km !!!), und bin somit jetzt erst zu hause.
wenn ich jetzt losfahre wird das wohl zu spät werden.

wenns wetter passt und die anderen autofahrer wollen, bin ich aber nächsten dienstag dabei.


alternativ könnte ich auch morgen, oder am donnerstag.


----------



## five40 (12. September 2006)

Hallo,

bin heute auch dabei, werde aber wohl nur eine kurze Runde mitfahren.

cu,
jens


----------



## gonz (12. September 2006)

Ich kann heute leider nicht. War aber gerade schon biken, die Trails sind traumhaft... (schnell, trocken, <ansonsten Lieblingsattribut einsetzen>)

Viel Spaß euch und hoffentlich bis morgen!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. September 2006)

wirklich sehr schöne tour gestern!!
vor allem die extrem schnelle abfahrt zum schluß. wie heißt die gleich???

mein mtb-tief ist damit wohl überwunden.


----------



## hedisch (13. September 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> mein mtb-tief ist damit wohl überwunden.


  
Schön zu lesen! Weiter so!  

Wo ward Ihr denn und wie lange?

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch

PS: Ich werde heute nachmittag, morgen früh oder nachmittags, Freitag und Samstag vormittags biken. Kannst Dich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. September 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich werde heute nachmittag, morgen früh oder nachmittags, Freitag und Samstag vormittags biken. Kannst Dich gerne anschliessen.



Jesses Gott! Dich hat aber das Bike-Fieber seit deinem neuen Bike wirklich gepackt!

Bin heute arbeiten, aber morgen hätt ich schon Lust auf ne kleine Runde...


----------



## hedisch (13. September 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> Jesses Gott! Dich hat aber das Bike-Fieber seit deinem neuen Bike wirklich gepackt!



Nö, war vorher auch schon so. Bin immer 5-6 Tage  in der Woche im Wald unterwegs.  



			
				tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> Bin heute arbeiten, aber morgen hätt ich schon Lust auf ne kleine Runde...



Prima, lass uns morgen früh mal fonen.


----------



## kinschman (13. September 2006)

wann wollt ihr morgen biken ??

falls nachmittags, so ca. ab 16:00 würde ich mich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## hedisch (13. September 2006)

kinschman schrieb:
			
		

> wann wollt ihr morgen biken ??
> 
> falls nachmittags, so ca. ab 16:00 würde ich mich gerne anschliessen.



Ich muss ab 19 Uhr arbeiten, d.h. ich muss um 18 Uhr zuhause sein, von daher wäre mir früher lieber.


----------



## hedisch (14. September 2006)

Moin Moin,

nun hat es sich grad so ergeben, dass meine Holde gleich unbedingt bikenderweise die Botanik der Umgebung besichtigen möchte und ich mitkommen darf.  

Eine kleine Nachmittagsrunde (zw. 15:30 u. 18 Uhr) ist aber sicher noch drin. 
Bin für weitere Absprachen unter 017620590681 zu erreichen.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## kinschman (14. September 2006)

joah hört sich doch gut an.

ich könnte sogar schon um 15:00.

treffpunkt am waldstadion ?

am besten weiteres per handy.


----------



## hedisch (14. September 2006)

Also wer Lust auf ne kleine Runde hat, wir treffen uns um 16 Uhr am Waldstadion.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (14. September 2006)

ich bin dabei...

bis gleich!


----------



## zedek (14. September 2006)

geht jemand morgen oder am Wochenende fahren wo ich mich anschließen könnte ?


----------



## hedisch (14. September 2006)

zedek schrieb:
			
		

> geht jemand morgen oder am Wochenende fahren wo ich mich anschließen könnte ?



Nabend,
ich werde morgen und Samstag jeweils von ca. 10 bis ca. 13 Uhr biken. Kannst Dich gerne anschliessen. Meld Dich einfach hier oder per Mail oder PM.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brüchmann__ (15. September 2006)

Hallo, zusammen
wenn ihr morgen fahren wollt, wo trefft ihr euch da, kann nicht genau sagen ob ich morgen dabei bin , aber wenn ja wäre ein Treffpunkt gut. Für alle Fälle . Gruß
Sören


----------



## hedisch (15. September 2006)

Hi Sören,

hätte Dich noch angerufen. Zeit wahrscheinlich 10 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist auch noch nicht klar. Hängt noch davon ab wer mitfährt.
Melde mich heute am späten Abend hier nochmal.

Bis denne
hedisch


----------



## hedisch (15. September 2006)

Nabend,

ich hab mal nen Termin für Samstagvormittag gemacht.
Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen.

Bis denne am Eismännchen
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. September 2006)

da ist man endlich wieder richtig geil auf's biken,

für heute ne große tour geplant, mit dem regioexpress nach nideggen, und was passiert da am bahnhof kurz nach dem ticket-kauf:







  

so beschränkte sich meine tour auf an- und abreise zum bahnhof.

werd wohl jetzt erstmal ausser gefecht gesetzt sein.
bis dienstag werd ich wohl noch keinen neuen schuh aufgetrieben haben.

hat jemand vielleicht einen tipp für mich?
ein steifer race-schuh, um 80 EUR?

gibt's vielleicht irgendwo grade ein vorjahresmodell zum halben preis??


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2006)

Jaja, Leichtbau ohne Ende und keine Kohle für ordentliche Schuhe


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. September 2006)

Tach zusammen, 

wollte die Woche noch in Aachen sein und gestern beim Nightbiken und heute beim Uni biken dabei sein, leider kommt immer alles anders als geplant,  mein Bike steht zwar noch in Aachen aber ich bin ganz woanders.  Also, vielleicht ein anderes mal , viel Spass!!

Thomas


----------



## juchhu (20. September 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> da ist man endlich wieder richtig geil auf's biken,
> 
> für heute ne große tour geplant, mit dem regioexpress nach nideggen, und was passiert da am bahnhof kurz nach dem ticket-kauf:
> 
> ...


 
Das muss noch nicht aller Tage Abend sein.

Geh doch mal zu einen Schuster um die Ecke
und lass Dich beraten.
Ggf. kann er das für kleines Geld kleben.

VG Martin


----------



## supasini (20. September 2006)

welche Schuhgröße hast du denn? ich hätte einen wenig und nur auf dem RR gebrauchten SH-M 180 in blau Gr. 47 abzugeben (schmaler Fuß, "normale Gr.": 46)  martin


----------



## Deleted 36013 (20. September 2006)

der schuster hat sich geweigert. meint, das wird nicht halten, egal mit kleben oder nageln.
schad.

war heute bei firebike in roetgen, und musste feststellen, dass die mittwochs zu haben?! den ganzen weiten weg also um sonst.
wollt mir den specialized comp holen, vorrausgesetzt er passt...
ob da wohl am preis nochwas geht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. September 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ...und musste feststellen, dass die mittwochs zu haben?! den ganzen weiten weg also um sonst...


Steht alles im Internet mein Freund und so selten benutzt Du dieses Medium doch nicht oder ?


----------



## TvS (21. September 2006)

Den Specialized Comp kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Man schlurft etwas drin beim Laufen, was aber ein Vorteil ist, weil der Schuh sich ja nicht biegen laesst. Beim Fahren 1a.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. September 2006)

Sooo...
jetzt im Nachhinein bin ich ganz froh, dass Mittwoch bei Firebike Ruhetag war, denn gestern haben die alle 2006er Schuhe um 30% reduziert!!!

So habe ich für meinen Comp schlappe 80 EUR bezahlt!!
Ich denke, ein guter Preis.






Der Schuh sitzt irgendwie ungewohnt hart und eng, macht aber beim Biken (2 kleine Testkilometer) durchaus Spaß. Ist wahrscheinlich ein wenig Gewöhnungssachte, grade auch mit dem sehr ausgeprägten Fußbett.

Jedenfalls habe ich keine Ausreden, nicht biken zu gehen.

Fährt denn jemand heute ne kleine Runde??


----------



## hedisch (23. September 2006)

Guten Morgen,

Schönen Schuh haste da.  

Ich werde gleich fahren (ca. 9:30 Uhr). Kanst aber auch gegen 14 Uhr an der Waldschenke / Lütticher Strasse mal vorbeischauen.
Werden wohl ein paar Leute da sein.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. September 2006)

oh man, bist du immer früh wach! wie soll man denn da mitfahren können?!


----------



## hedisch (23. September 2006)

Tja, der frühe...

Ne Du, ich bin gleich auf ner Party auf nem Hausboot am Rhein - deshalb die frühe Runde.
Viel Spass Dir - die Trails sind genial und das Wetter optimal!

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonz (23. September 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> Fährt denn jemand heute ne kleine Runde??



Ich hätte schon Lust auf 'ne kleine Runde. Wie wäre es mit 17.00 Uhr?

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## eLw00d (25. September 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Fein, dann must Du nun mal mit dem Genius in die Brunssumer Heide. Da spürst Du den Unterschied von Fully zu Hardtail ganz extrem. Zwischen Brunssum und Landgraaf macht das einige Minuten aus, die man einfach vollgefedert viel schneller fahren kann (bergan wohlgemerkt).
> Oder Hasselbachgraben wäre auch so ein Kandidat. Vor drei Wochen mit dem HT hätte ich kotzen können! Das nächste Mal wieder mit dem Genius.



Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht!
Mein Arbeitskollege zieht mir mit seinem Fully regelmäßig davon. Aber nur bergab. 
Sieht faszinierend aus wenn ich hinter im fahre, er sich kaum bewegt, Hinter- und Vorderrad aber voll ein- und ausfedern. da bekommt man Lust auf ,mehr...
Hab mir aber gerade erst ein neues Rennrad gegönnt, also erstmal abwarten...

Die Brunssumer Heide ist echt Klasse, gefällt mir sehr gut da. Auch die Sandpassagen machen viel Spaß und bringen Abwechslung mit rein. Und die Landschaft ist umwerfend.


----------



## gonz (3. Oktober 2006)

Wie, sieht's aus? Wird's heute voll beim Nightbiken oder steh' ich wieder alleine im Wald?

Grüße,
Björn


----------



## Deleted 36013 (3. Oktober 2006)

heut ist doch sooo ein richtig schöner verregneter, den ganzen tag auf der couch-rumhäng-tag...

du hast wohl immer bock zu biken, oder?


----------



## gonz (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt selbst noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe, aber ich wollte zumindest vorher mal nachfragen. Sonst ist nämlich doof...

Björn


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

Mahlzeit,

@tobbi: Was ist mit deiner Seite los ? Komme nicht ins Logbuch 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (5. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> @tobbi: Was ist mit deiner Seite los ? Komme nicht ins Logbuch
> 
> ...



mein webspace anbieter (freecity) ist wohl pleite gegangen. man kann also nichts neues mehr hochladen. tut man es doch, wird zwar die alte seite ersetzt, aber die neue nicht mehr richtig gespeichert. genau das habe ich leider gemacht.

suche jetzt dringend einen kostenlosen (oder preiswerten) anbieter für webspace. brauche so ca. 70MB. hast du da einen guten tipp für mich?


----------



## gonz (5. Oktober 2006)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah':

http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/home/

Gruß, Björn


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ...hast du da einen guten tipp für mich?


Nee du, ich hab 250mb bei 1und1. Kostet zwar paar Euro, aber ich hab meine Ruhe und beste Performance !


----------



## MTBRafi (10. Oktober 2006)

Wie ist denn die allgemeine Stimmungslage heute? Biken oder Biken? Ich mein: Wie lange haben wir noch so ein schönes Wetter??? Also ich werd´ auf jeden Fall heute um 19:30h am Treffpunkt sein (hab´ auch endlich ´ne neue Pumpe: Sehr kulant von Velo  )
Bis später hoffentlich,

Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (10. Oktober 2006)

das wetter sieht gut aus, akkus sind geladen.

wüsst also nicht, was dagegen sprechen könnte...


----------



## five40 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wer ist denn morgen am Start?
Ich würde gerne mal wieder eine Runde durch den Aachner Wald drehen, denn es soll morgen Abend deutlich wärme sein heute.

cu,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. Oktober 2006)

ich wäre dabei.

letzten mittwoch stand ich, trotz des super wetters, mit rafael alleine da :-(

würd mich freuen, wenn wir morgen nochmal ein paar leute zusammen bekommen würden...!


----------



## five40 (16. Oktober 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> letzten mittwoch stand ich, trotz des super wetters, mit rafael alleine da :-(



Mittwoch???
Ich dachte der Termin ist Dienstag 19:30Uhr Waldschenke?
[edit] nicht Waldschenke sondern Waldstadion!!! Bin wohl zu lange schon nicht mehr mitgefahren [edit]

cu,
jens


----------



## eLw00d (16. Oktober 2006)

Darf man kurz fragen was für Lampen ihr benutzt und ob ihr bei kompletter Dunkelheit voll durch´s Gelände heizt ? 

edit: Okay , hab mir die homepage durchgelesen. Respekt! Hört sich sehr interessant an.
Aber was genau habt ihr da für "powerlampen" ? Hab bisher noch nichts genaues lesen können...

"Opfert" ihr auch schonmal nen Abend am Wochenende dafür? Bin nicht direkt aus Aachen, leider...  (Heinsberg)


----------



## Sweeet (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich war in der Umgebung von Aachen schon ein paarmal Nachtbiken und hätte da große Lust drauf. Richtig schöne Routen habe ich leider noch nicht ausbaldowert, fahre noch nicht besonders lange. Beleuchtung am Rennrad ist ein Wolfi-Nabendynamo-Laufrad. Fürs MTB werde ich wohl auf einen Phillips LED-Spot in der Gardena Gartenbrausenhalterung nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. Oktober 2006)

five40 schrieb:


> Mittwoch???
> Ich dachte der Termin ist Dienstag 19:30Uhr Waldschenke?
> 
> cu,
> jens



sorry, hast recht.

DIENSTAG natürlich!


----------



## five40 (16. Oktober 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> sorry, hast recht.
> 
> DIENSTAG natürlich!



ich schrieb versehentlich Waldschenke statt Waldstadion.

Hiernochmal der Auszug von nightbiken.de

jeden Dienstag
pünktlich(!) um 19.30h
am Aachener Waldstadion (Haupteingang)
I.-Rote-Haag-Weg

so jetzt dürfte es stimmen!

cu,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (17. Oktober 2006)

zum thema licht: eine einfache batterie-leuchte reicht natürlich nicht.

eine sigma mirage sollte es schon mindestens zum einstieg sein. das ist die preiswerteste möglichkeit. später kann man immer noch nachrüsten...

wer noch kein licht hat, darf ruhig einmal zum testen ohne licht antreten. (vorher mit mir absprechen) ich bringe ausreichend licht mit.
wer heute also kommen möchte, herzliche einladung!!

wer fährt denn sonst heute mit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sweeet (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich kann heute leider (noch) nicht mit.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (18. Oktober 2006)

Klasse Nightride, gestern!!  

Bilder & Bericht gibt's leider im Moment nicht. Ich bin grade dabei, meine Website auf den RWTH-Server umzuziehen, und schlage mich noch mit dem Zugang zu diesem rum...

Ob ich nächste Woche mitfahren kann, hängt noch davon ab, wie schnell ich meinen Schaltkäfig wieder fit bekomme.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich fürchte, ich kann morgen nicht zum Nightbiken kommen  
(Obmann-Versammlung Hochschulsport)

dabei hab ich mich doch so gefreut, meinen soeben fertig gewordene Helm(-Dritt)Lampe auszuprobieren...  
*65 Watt (!!)*  ->Überspannung-> *ca. 110W Lichtleistung!!! *


----------



## five40 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

schade Tobbi, dass du nicht kannst. Dein Schaltauge und -werk wieder gerade?

Wenn es morgen nicht regnen sollte, wollte ich bis zum ALU rausfahren und dann  über den Krater weiter nach Osten radeln. Das ganze wollte ich als Fortsetzungstouren bestreiten bis wir mal in Knolle ankommen. Alles Touren mit 30-35km.

cu,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Oktober 2006)

hört sich gut an!
schad, aber die sitzung beginnt erst um 19.00h.
nicht-erscheinen führt zu finanzmittel-sperre für 6 monate...

schaltauge hat das grade-biegen überstanden.
schaltet jetzt wieder einigermaßen vernünftig, muß aber nochmal nach dem schaltwerk schauen. der arm hat schon ein wenig schaden genommen.
außerdem muß ich die abgeknickte aussenhülle tauschen...


----------



## MTBRafi (24. Oktober 2006)

Bin heute leider auch nicht mit von der Partie, da ich gestern beim Entlüften der Hayes 9 gescheitert bin und jetzt noch mehr Luft im System ist   Ist ja angeblich total einfach, aber irgendwie hat die Anleitung von deren HP nicht so richtig verständlich rübergebracht wie es denn nun zu funktionieren hat  Naja, jetzt ist das Rad erst mal in der Werkstatt, wird aber nicht vor morgen fertig  Vielleicht gibt es fürs Wochenende ja den einen oder anderen, der noch fahren will?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

bei dem nassen und kalten Wetter bin ich heute nicht dabei.

Ich gehe erst wieder bei über 20°C biken und das soll schon am Donnerstag sein!
Hier wirds wieder Sommer

cu,
jens


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2006)

Moin Herr Klein,

alles Gute zum 24zigsten   ...wieviele neue Bikeparts gibts denn heute ?  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Georges(LUX) (30. Oktober 2006)

jo,dann auch alles Gute von mir. 
Steht morgen ein Halloween-Biken an?


----------



## Deleted 36013 (31. Oktober 2006)

danke danke!

ich bin leider immer noch ausser gefecht gesetzt...






tuner schaut sich mein schaltwerk mal an, ob da nochwas zu machen ist.
es muß ein neuer schwingbolzen gedreht werden, kompletter schaltarm neu, und das parallelogramm hat sich auch leicht verzogen. ein bolzen des parallelogramms muss wahrscheinlich ebenfalls erneuert werden...


----------



## steve (31. Oktober 2006)

Wer wäre denn heute bei ner Runde dabei, auch wenn Tobbi nicht kann?

@ Tobbi: Wiso ist dein Schaltauge eigentlich schon wieder verbogen???

Gruß

Steve


----------



## steve (31. Oktober 2006)

Bisher sind wir 4, die fahren wollen. Wer Lust hat -> 19:30h Waldstadion.

Gruß

Steve


----------



## MTBRafi (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja, ich würde auch mitfahren  
Bis später  

Grüße,

Rafael

@Steve: Schau mal auf Tobbis Nightbiken-Seite, da erzählt er warum sein Schaltwerk jetzt total zerlegt ist...


----------



## zedek (31. Oktober 2006)

würde heut abend gern mit, aber halloween kommt irgendwie dazwischen 

geht am feiertag denn jemand biken? wetter soll ja sonnig und kühl werden


----------



## gonz (31. Oktober 2006)

Bin auch dabei.

Bis gleich!
Björn


----------



## five40 (6. November 2006)

Hallo,

wer ist denn morgen dabei?

Bei dem trockenen Wetter möchte ich gerne nochmal etwas in südlicher Richtung fahren, um dort einen schönen Trail nach Osten zu fahren. 
Vielleicht auch mit Bachdurchfahrt um uns auf die nasse Zeit einzustimmen 

Hier gibt es den Termin im LMB.

Gruß,
jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (7. November 2006)

ich bin leider immer noch ausser gefecht gesetzt...  

mit etwas glück bin ich nächste woche wieder dabei.
ganz viel spaß euch heute!


----------



## Bobbyflitter (7. November 2006)

Hallo wo ist der treffpunkt genau kenne mich nicht aus


----------



## Sweeet (7. November 2006)

hier


----------



## MTBRafi (7. November 2006)

Adresse ist I.-Rote-Haag-Weg in 52076 Aachen
Mal sehen ob der Link hier klappt   :

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...=50.749477,6.089151&spn=0.009436,0.027122&t=h

Ansonsten: Das Waldstadion ist auch ausgeschildert  

Grüße & bis späda,

Rafael


----------



## MTBRafi (14. November 2006)

Kommt heute jemand zum Nightbiken? Oder habt ihr alle was besseres vor? Aber gibt es überhaupt was besseres...?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Deleted 36013 (21. November 2006)

Was macht momentan eigentlich das Nightbiken?

Ich warte nur noch auf ein kleines Federchen, das mein Schaltwerk zusammen hält, und dann bin ich wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2006)

Hast du eigentlich kein Ersatzschaltwerk ? 
Wochenlang ohne Bike wegen 'nem blöden Schaltwerk


----------



## Deleted 36013 (21. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich kein Ersatzschaltwerk ?
> Wochenlang ohne Bike wegen 'nem blöden Schaltwerk



das ist der nachteil, wenn man x.o fährt.

da kann man eben nicht mal schnell n altes lx-schaltwerk dranschrauben.


----------



## five40 (21. November 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> Was macht momentan eigentlich das Nightbiken?



Es sind wohl 2 gefahren, der dritte hatte kalte Füße und der vierte (ich) hatte ein "aufblasbares" Fahrrad dabei.. Ich bin dann laufen gewesen, aber dass nächste mal laufe ich im Dunkeln nur noch mit Sonnenbrille bei den vielen ich-dich-blend-Stirnlampen-lauf-gangs zwischen Waldstadion und Diepenbenden.

Wenn neue Bremse und Laufrad fertig sind, werde ich wohl auch wieder häufiger am Start sein.

cu,
jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2006)

Und ein billiges SRAM ?


----------



## MTBRafi (21. November 2006)

Ja, wir waren etwas über eine Stunde unterwegs. Die Streckenverhältnisse sind so la-la, also teils recht matschig und nasse Wurzelpassagen sind auch was spezielles. Besonders stolz war ich, dass ich die ersten paar km mehr oder weniger die Strecken wiedergefunden habe, bei denen ich sonst nur "Beifahrer" war  
Also ich würd mal sagen: CU all next week


----------



## Deleted 36013 (21. November 2006)

wenn SRAM denn so will  

@rpo: ich konnte nicht abschätzen, dass das so lange dauert...


----------



## five40 (27. November 2006)

Hallo,

wer ist denn morgen Abend dabei?

Hier Termin

cu,
jens


----------



## Sweeet (28. November 2006)

Hm, bin noch unentschlossen. Kommt's heute zustande?


----------



## five40 (28. November 2006)

Ich bin auf jedenfall gleich am Start (muss auf jeden Fall noch meine neue Bremse testen).

cu,
jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvS (28. November 2006)

Bin auch gleich da.


----------



## steve (28. November 2006)

Bin auch dabei

Gruß

Steve


----------



## Sweeet (29. November 2006)

Hmpf, habs leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft. Bin dann aber wenigstens mal zum Treffpunkt geradelt, so dass ichs nächstesmal direkt finde, da bin ich dann auf jeden Fall mit dabei und freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## zotty (29. November 2006)

hey,
bin am samstag in aachen und wollte dort ne runde drehen. hat einer bock mit mir 2-3 std die trails unsicher zu machen. am besten start um 10 uhr. 
gruss uwe


----------



## TvS (4. Dezember 2006)

Wie siehts aus morgen? Ich waer ja dafuer, wenns nicht so stark regnet.


----------



## Sweeet (4. Dezember 2006)

Schulter tut noch weh, aber lustigerweise nicht beim Biken. 
Count me in.


----------



## five40 (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin am Start, soll ja morgen recht warm sein. Bei Dauerschiffen wohl nicht!

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Threadinitiator?

cu,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (5. Dezember 2006)

der ärgert sich immer noch, dass er nicht biken kann  

hat zufällig irgendwer ein altes, oder kaputtes x.7 oder x.9 zuhause rumfliegen???


----------



## steve (5. Dezember 2006)

Wäre auch dabei, habe extra schon die Regensachen mitgenommen ;-)

Felix ist auch mit am Start und Okkie muss noch was schaffen.

Tobi, wenn dir auch nen altex XT-Schaltwerk weiterhilft, kann ich dir übergangsweise eins leihen.

Gruß

Steve


----------



## chaoscarsten (9. Dezember 2006)

OFF TOPIC:

Hi Leute, hat hier jemand Interesse am 24h Rennen in DUISBURG?

Ein 4er Team aus Aachen gibt es schon und ein 2tes Roetgen.

Vielleicht finden sich ja hier noch ein paar Leute aus Aachen und Umgebung,
die Interesse haben.

@TOBI: Am WE (15ter) bin ich wieder in AC. Meld mich dann bei Dir.
@TOBI: Na wie findest Du das BIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sweeet (10. Dezember 2006)

Wow, geiles Rad (Glaubenskriege wg. Lefty mal außen vor)!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTBRafi (12. Dezember 2006)

Hey, was ist eigentlich mit dem guten alten NIGHTBIKEN los? Heute hatte ich nach mehreren Wochen Terminkollision endlich mal wieder Zeit, das Wetter stimmte ja auch (kein Regen!) und keine Sau war anwesend  
Dabei war es nicht mal wirklich kalt  Alleine Fahren wollte ich allerdings auch nicht  , und so bin ich dann unverrichteter Dinge wieder abgezogen, wie soll ich mich denn jetzt von meiner nervigen Arbeit entspannen???

Hoffentlich kommt bald mal wieder jemand raus...

Bis dahin: Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## bobcat (26. Dezember 2006)

fährt heut Abend jemand?


----------



## Felix0815 (26. Dezember 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> der ärgert sich immer noch, dass er nicht biken kann
> 
> hat zufällig irgendwer ein altes, oder kaputtes x.7 oder x.9 zuhause rumfliegen???



ja, x-7


----------



## Deleted 36013 (26. Dezember 2006)

hey felix, super, dank dir, aber hab schon ein geschrottetes x9 aufgetrieben. schaltwerk ist schon wieder auf dem weg zu mir, und feiert weihnachten auf dem postamt auf der schurzelter str.  

nächste woche dienstag bin ich noch in kurz-urlaub, aber ab dem 09.01. wird dann vollgas mit neuem elan ins neue jahr gestartet!!

ist eigentlich dieses jahr wieder die gulpener tocht? fahren wir da mit?


----------



## TvS (26. Dezember 2006)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ist eigentlich dieses jahr wieder die gulpener tocht? fahren wir da mit?



Ja selbstverfreilich. Die ist am 14.01.2007 
http://www.mtbtourtochtgulpen.nl/



> Die Fahrt von 30 Kilometern wird für die entspannenderen Fahrers geeignet. Die Fahrt von 50 Kilometern ist für das gevorderde Biker bestimmt, das gut mit seiner anzufassen Fahrraddose und dem notwendigen gehabt zu werden Kondition. Neu ist es dieses Jahr ein Fahrt von 70 Kilometern, diese ist hartnäckig das mountainbiker, das für real ist.


 

Ich werde wohl wieder die 50er Fahrraddose anfassen. Wenn hartgefroren ist, vielleicht auch die 70er, dann gehts ja viel leichter voran.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (26. Dezember 2006)

ich bin dabei! allerdings hab ich ordentlich respekt davor. bin immerhin gute 2 monate kein rad mehr gefahren...
immerhin kommt man da bestimmt wieder auf gute 90km gesamt-strecke...

hier nochmal zwei impressionen aus dem letzten jahr:


----------



## TvS (26. Dezember 2006)

Dabei wars im letzten Jahr noch super easy. Anstrengend wirds, wenn es schlammig ist. Mein Avatar ist uebrigens auf der Strecke entstanden


----------



## Deleted 36013 (27. Dezember 2006)

soooo...

endlich wieder einsatzbereit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

wer ist denn morgen dabei?

cu,
jens


----------



## TvS (8. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich werd versuchen, da zu sein.

Gruesse,
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 36013 (8. Januar 2007)

mir ist's fast einwenig peinlich zu gestehen, aber ich hatte einen kleinen ausverkauf, und stehe momentan ohne beleuchtung da.

ich war jung, und brauchte das geld!


----------



## Felix0815 (9. Januar 2007)

ich werd mich auch mal BIS ZUM SCHEISS TREFFPUNKT AM WALDSTADION AM ANUS DER WELT FÜR DEN OTTO-NORMAL-STUDENTEN bemühen.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (10. Januar 2007)

Wir können gerne mal über eine Verlegung des Treffpunkts diskutieren.
Wie wäre denn ein Treffpunkt direkt unterm Ponttor?
Der Treffpunkt sollte auch nicht ortskundige Neulinge leicht zu finden sein.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (10. Januar 2007)

Wer ist eigentlich alles bei der Gulpener Tocht dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georges(LUX) (10. Januar 2007)

nach Überstandener Nasenbegradigung und Verheilung wäre ich auch bald wieder mal am Start.
Na super, jetzt Ziehe ich extra Richtung Waldstadion und ihr wollt zum Ponttor 
Nee Scherz. Ponttor ist ansich auch gut. Porblem ist halt nur dass man durch halbe Stadt muss bis man im Wald ist. Un jenachdem von wo wer kommt ist es gleich zwei mal die halbe stadt


----------



## Deleted 36013 (10. Januar 2007)

Alternativ-Vorschläge?


----------



## TvS (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,

bin morgen da. Aber wo jetzt?


----------



## Okkie (15. Januar 2007)

Relativ zentral und gut zu finden wäre als Treffpunkt meiner Meinung nach Hangeweiher oder irgendwas in der Nähe. Von da aus ist man relativ schnell in der Stadt und schnell im Wald. 

Morgen mal diskutieren. Bis dahin hoffentlich Waldstadion.

Cheers, Okkie


----------



## five40 (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin heute auch dabei (Waldstadion).

Als neuer Treffpunkt ist Hangeweiher auch nicht schlecht. Ich hatte mal an Schanz/Lütticher Str. gedacht, von da wäre es etwas näher ins Wurmtal.

cu,
jens


----------



## five40 (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auf der Runde gestern mein Rücklicht verloren. 
Auch der heutige Suchtrupp hat nichts gefunden.

cu,
jens


----------



## Okkie (18. Januar 2007)

Du hattest das Licht noch ziemlich lange. An der Waldschenke ist es mir noch aufgefallen. U.u. waren die Treppen in Burtscheid schuld. Wegen der Schule oder Kindergarten oder was auch immer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass es jemand schon vor dir gefunden hat.

okkie


----------



## five40 (18. Januar 2007)

Okkie schrieb:


> Du hattest das Licht noch ziemlich lange. An der Waldschenke ist es mir noch aufgefallen. U.u. waren die Treppen in Burtscheid schuld. Wegen der Schule oder Kindergarten oder was auch immer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass es jemand schon vor dir gefunden hat.
> 
> okkie



Ich hatte auch vermutet, dass ich das Licht an den Treppen verloren habe. Dort habe ich sofort nach der Tour schon erfolglos gesucht. Bin dann noch bis zur Waldschenke zurück. Die Suchaktion gestern hätte ich mir sparen können, wenn ich das Licht noch bis Waldschenke hatte. Ich selber habe das Licht aber zuletzt bei der Pause zur Schaltwerkseinstellung gesehen.
Naja, ich habe ja noch ein anderes Licht.

cu,
jens


----------



## Felix0815 (20. Januar 2007)

War mal jemand im Wald nach dem Sturm? Wie schauts aus? Hab nur in der Zeitung gelesen, dass alleine in der Nähe der Pionierquelle 20000 qm Wald umgenietet wurden...


----------



## Okkie (20. Januar 2007)

Naja, Stadtwald ist streckenweise ziemlich dicht. Das ganze tritt aber sehr lokal auf: An grösseren Wegen liegt meist viel, andere Wege sind komplett frei. Ohne grosses Glück muss demnach viel getragen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derGroßsprecher (20. Januar 2007)

Waren heute fahren; der Wald sieht hammermäßig aus! Es gibt Bäume mit einem halben Meter Durchmesser, die abgebrochen sind...oder entwurzelt. Überall liegen abgebrochene Aststücke rum....diverse Trails sind wegen der umgefallenen Bäume fast unfahrbar! Flächenschäden konnte ich keine beobachten.

Ach ja....Schlamm ist natürlich auch in rauhen Mengen da!

Gruß,

Roland


----------



## Felix0815 (20. Januar 2007)

Der Baum auf m Bild ist aber ziemlich grade gebrochen und mit so schöner Späne ;-)

Jungs, lass Kicker bauen. Der Stadtwald wird eine große Freeridestrecke!


----------



## derGroßsprecher (20. Januar 2007)

Stimmt, es geht ja auch um den Entwurzelten im Hintergrund


----------



## derGroßsprecher (22. Januar 2007)

Wer's noch nicht gesehen hat: so sieht's heut aus!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (22. Januar 2007)

na da hast du in der komprimierung der bilder ja vollgas gegeben!  

ich bin morgen übrigens wieder dabei!  
es soll frieren...

dann können wir auch nochmal über einen neuen treffpunkt nachdenken...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Januar 2007)

hey, bin ich der einzige, der in ausblick auf eine sternenklare nacht in laune gerät, sich auf den sattel zu schwingen?!

matsch müssen wir auch nicht befürchten!


----------



## derOliver (23. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen!

Ich wollte mich heute auch noch mal aufraffen, vorausgesetzt ich komme rechtzeitig von der Arbeit weg.

Treffpunkt erstmal noch Waldstadion?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2007)

Heute geht nix, aber vielleicht bin ich nächste Woche noch mal am Start. Allerdings bin ich nach wie vor "nur" mit einer kleinen Mirage ausgestattet  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. Januar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Heute geht nix, aber vielleicht bin ich nächste Woche noch mal am Start. Allerdings bin ich nach wie vor "nur" mit einer kleinen Mirage ausgestattet
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Dann mußt du mal mit dem Selbstbau anfangen!

Mit nem Akku könnt ich dich versorgen.

Meine aktuellen LiIon's haben 11,8Ah,
was für

2:35h mit 50W
3:40h mit 35W
6:45h mit 20W

reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> Dann mußt du mal mit dem Selbstbau anfangen!...


Ich-Elektronik-Selbstbau; eine schlechtere Kombi kann es gar nicht geben  
Wenn, dann mußt du es mir schon komplett besorgen


----------



## five40 (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich werde heute auch dabei sein.

cu,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (24. Januar 2007)

war gestern echt nett! angenehm, mal nicht schmutzig zu werden!  

zum thema "neuer treffpunkt":

gestern war die überlegung, uns zukünftig am hangeweiher, kreisverkehr zu treffen.

was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ...gestern war die überlegung, uns zukünftig am hangeweiher, kreisverkehr zu treffen.
> 
> was meint ihr dazu?


Wäre für mich näher, da freut sich mein Akku


----------



## derGroßsprecher (25. Januar 2007)

Sobald ich auch ne richtige Lampe habe, wäre das für mich auch super! Will auch endlich wieder dabei sein


----------



## Blackwater Park (29. Januar 2007)

schanz oder der kreisverkehr am hangeweiher wär für mich beides viel näher, dann würd ich auch mal mitkommen.

joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (29. Januar 2007)

Wer fährt denn morgen alles mit?

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn mir die Dt. Bahn keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Bis auf weiteres erstmal noch Waldstadion.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ...Bis auf weiteres erstmal noch Waldstadion.


Ich, wenn's keine Schweine regnet ! 19:00 Uhr ?


----------



## steve (29. Januar 2007)

Bin auf jedenfall auch für Kreisverkehr Hangeweiher, morgen kann ich aber leider nicht dabei sein.

Viel Spaß


Steve


----------



## Deleted 36013 (29. Januar 2007)

19.30h waldstadion!

coole sache!
was ist mit den anderen? jens, oliver? björn, raphael? bin bekanntlich kein orientierungsprofi, und wohl nicht in der lage, verantwortung zu übernehmen, dass wir alle heile wieder aus dem wald kommen... ;-)


----------



## Okkie (30. Januar 2007)

Wie 's ausschaut komm ich auch.
Wir sollten uns nur noch mal eindeutig darauf einigen wo. Also, Hangeweiher oder Waldstadion?
Gruss, Okkie


----------



## Deleted 36013 (30. Januar 2007)

mir ist's gleich.

ich wäre heute noch für waldstadion, ab nächster woche können wir dann hangeweiher machen. es gibt evtl leute, die heute nicht mehr ins forum oder auf meine hp schauen, und dann vergebens am waldstadion stehen.

also *heute: 19.30h waldstadion*


----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ...also *heute: 19.30h waldstadion*


Dann darf die Tour für mich max 2 Stunden dauern, sonst packt mein Akku das nicht !


----------



## Deleted 36013 (30. Januar 2007)

ich hab für ca 6:30h licht für mind 3 personen mit. dass passt scho!


----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ich hab für ca 6:30h licht für mind 3 personen mit. dass passt scho!


Das ist schön, ich brauche aber für die Heimfahrt 20-30 Min. Licht aus meiner Funzel 

Edit: 40 Min. für Hin- und Rückfahrt sollte aber gehen. 3 Stunden hält das gute Stück schon durch.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (30. Januar 2007)

wer fährt denn nachher noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2007)

Seid mir nicht böse, aber ich muß leider absagen !!
Hier ist ein riesiger Karton mit Bike Parts angekommen und ich will jetzt schrauben 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. Januar 2007)

ich wär dabei wenn okkie oder jemand anders mitkommt der schonmal ne landkarte gesehen hat.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (30. Januar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Seid mir nicht böse, aber ich muß leider absagen !!
> Hier ist ein riesiger Karton mit Bike Parts angekommen und ich will jetzt schrauben
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



das kenn ich nur zu gut. die entschuldigung zählt. aber nur, wenn du uns ein paar schicke fotos postest!


----------



## Okkie (30. Januar 2007)

Also ich werde hier gleich Schicht machen und mich auf zum Waldstadium machen. Bis später, Okkie


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. Januar 2007)

ok, bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 36013 (31. Januar 2007)

*!!! ACHTUNG !!!

Ab nächster Woche (06.02.) neuer Treffpunkt:

19.30h Kreisverkehr vorm Hangeweiher*


----------



## derGroßsprecher (31. Januar 2007)

Top, dann bin ich auch bald wieder dabei!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (1. Februar 2007)

ich merke grade, dass es vielleicht ein etwas schlecht gewählter zeitpunkt für den neuen treffpunkt ist.

nächsten dienstag ist hochschulsportshow...


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. Februar 2007)

kommt denn heute trotzdem jemand oder seid ihr alle bei der hochschulsportshow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve (6. Februar 2007)

Würde ne Runde drehen wollen und bin dann 19:30h am Kreisverkehr Hangeweiher.

Gruß

Steve


----------



## five40 (6. Februar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> kommt denn heute trotzdem jemand oder seid ihr alle bei der hochschulsportshow?



Bin noch am Reifen flicken!
Mal schauen ob ich es bis heute Abend schaffe.

cu,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (6. Februar 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> Bin noch am Reifen flicken!
> Mal schauen ob ich es bis heute Abend schaffe.



Ein qualitativ hochwertig geflickter Reifen braucht halt schonmal ein bißchen länger...  


Bin heute Abend bei der Hochschulsportshow.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute mit, muß aber leider noch mal kneifen  
Ich hoffe, nächste Woche klappt es !


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. Februar 2007)

ich fühl mich etwas angeschlagen, daher werd ich heute auch mal auf das schöne wetter verzichten...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (6. Februar 2007)

wer ist denn heute durch den schneesturm gefahren? war geil?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derGroßsprecher (6. Februar 2007)

tobi, du gehörst jetzt ins bett! ts...ts...


----------



## Deleted 36013 (7. Februar 2007)

derGroßsprecher schrieb:


> tobi, du gehörst jetzt ins bett! ts...ts...



23:37h   !!!

um die Zeit war ICH schon lange im Bett


----------



## bikeadventure (8. Februar 2007)

Findet das wirklich JEDEN Dienstag statt?

Wenn die Welt nicht gerade untergeht , würde ich am 20.ten mal schnuppern kommen...

Das gebraucht gekaufte Fully und die Eigenbau-HID-Lampe müssen mal getestet werden  

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Deleted 36013 (8. Februar 2007)

normaler weise ja.
um aber ganz sicher zu gehen, frag am dienstag hier im forum nochmal nach, wer alles kommt.


----------



## five40 (8. Februar 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> wer ist denn heute durch den schneesturm gefahren? war geil?!



Es wurden direkt 2 Spuren in die jungfräulichen Wege gelegt.
Aber die Veranstaltung war nichts für Helmlampenfahrer!

cu,
jens


----------



## steve (13. Februar 2007)

Moin!

Letzte Woche war gar nicht so schlecht - am Anfang gar kein Schnee und zum Ende hin war selbst die Straße weiß.

Bin heute wieder dabei.

Und dran denken, dass wir uns am Kreisverkehr Nähe Hangeweiher treffen!

Gruß

Steve


----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. Februar 2007)

steve schrieb:


> Letzte Woche war gar nicht so schlecht - am Anfang gar kein Schnee und zum Ende hin war selbst die Straße weiß.



coole sache!  



steve schrieb:


> Bin heute wieder dabei.



hab heute leider ein meeting, und bin verhindert...


----------



## bikeadventure (13. Februar 2007)

Hi,

80% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit sprechen zwar dagegen, aber ich bin dabei.

cu 4p


----------



## bikeadventure (14. Februar 2007)

Hi Jungs,

danke für´s Mitnehmen (Warten), ich war nach 1 1/2 Stunden mitgenommen, werde wohl langsam zu alt für den Sch... ;-)

Nein, der Spruch wenn Du´s Licht anmachst, können wir´s ausmachen" gibt mir Elan für´s 7GB by nite, 2h für An-/Abfahrt sind sicher nix für regelmäßige Aachen-Visiten. Muss weiter üben, sonst wird das nix mit dem AlpenX vor der Rente.

Hier die Auswertung: irgendwas um 250HM, 16,6km, 2 Länder (huch, waren wir in Belgien???), Puls habe ich vergessen einzuschalten...

Grafisch:











cu 4p


----------



## steve (18. Februar 2007)

Hi 4p,

war doch ne nette Runde. Sag einfach wieder bescheid, wenn Du das nächste Mal durch 3 Länder fahren willst  

Gruß

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (20. Februar 2007)

wer kommt denn heute abend nach getaener arbeit noch zum hangeweiher nightbiken?


----------



## Deleted 36013 (20. Februar 2007)

bin grad mit jens ne runde unterwegs gewesen:


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Februar 2007)

bin am schreibtisch gefesselt... 

womit macht ihr diese bilder?


----------



## Deleted 36013 (20. Februar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> bin am schreibtisch gefesselt...
> 
> womit macht ihr diese bilder?



mit einem der folgenden drei geräte:
(du darfst drei mal raten  )


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Februar 2007)

wattet alles gibt heutzutage. mein letzter tacho hatte nur "set" und "mode" und war aus holz.


----------



## bikeadventure (21. Februar 2007)

Naja,

Software braucht´s auch noch...
Wer sich nicht das gute aber teure TTQV leisten will nimmt
z.B. GPSTrackmaker (gpstm.com) oder www.gpsvisualizer.com/.

Achja, ich nutze ein anderes Multitool von Garmin:
GPSmap76csx mit allen Topo & Routingkarten (noch 400m, dann rechs), barometrischen Höhenmesser und und (angeb ;-)

cu 4p


----------



## Deleted 36013 (27. Februar 2007)

Fährt heute jemand bei dem scheiss Wetter?


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2007)

Bei dem Scheisswetter antwortet sogar niemand


----------



## Deleted 36013 (28. Februar 2007)

Ich verabschiede mich mal für ne Woche.
Bin 10 Tage Ski-Fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich mal für ne Woche.
> Bin 10 Tage Ski-Fahren...


Viel Spaß und komm heil zurück


----------



## Blackwater Park (1. März 2007)

nightskiing?


----------



## MTBRafi (6. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bin endlich mal wieder optimistisch, was meinen Einsatz beim Nightbiken angeht  Nachdem ja nun auch der Treffpunkt direkt vor meiner Haustür liegt und die Arbeit es mir erlaubt, etwas früher Feierabend zu machen als in den vergangenen Wochen/Monaten würd ich mich mal gegen 19:30 am Hangeweiherkreisel einfinden. Wer von euch ist denn noch mit am Start?

Grüße,

Rafael

@Tobi: Erwähntest du nicht letztens, dass du noch nie Skifahren warst? Dann hast du ja vermutlich schon die Skitaufe hinter dir


----------



## chaoscarsten (7. März 2007)

OffTopic

@ Tobi, meld Dich bitte mal bei mir - Mail, PM oder unter meiner Mobile-Nr.!
Bin mal wieder in Aachen und Umgebung ...
thx Carsten


----------



## chriss-fly (13. März 2007)

Hallo,
ist heut wieder Nightbiken? Hab schon seit Längerem vor mal mit zu fahren.
Wie lange fahrt ihr denn normal so?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTBRafi (13. März 2007)

Da das Wetter gut aussieht werde ich auf jeden Fall um 19:30h am Start sein  

Bis später,

Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvS (20. März 2007)

Tach!

Jemand heute abend am Start? Werde da sein, wenn es nicht regnet.

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 36013 (20. März 2007)

Roland, Tobi und ich sind heute Abend auch am Start!


----------



## derGroßsprecher (20. März 2007)

Da warst Du schneller als ich mit dem Ankündigen


----------



## Deleted 36013 (20. März 2007)

derGroßsprecher schrieb:


> Da warst Du schneller als ich mit dem Ankündigen



naja, 4 std. nach gefällter entscheidung würde ich auch eher "träge" als "flink" bezeichnen.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (21. März 2007)

Ne echt schöne Runde gestern:





maximale Steigung war übrigens laut meinem GPS -50%. (Die steilsten Stellen wahrscheinlich sogar etwas mehr)


----------



## derGroßsprecher (27. März 2007)

Wer ist heute dabei?

Gruß,

Roland


----------



## Deleted 36013 (27. März 2007)

Ich schreibe heute Abend Klausur.

3 mal darst du raten, was ich lieber machen würde...


----------



## Felix0815 (27. März 2007)

ich muss bei dem Wetterchen leider Dirt fahren


----------



## gonz (27. März 2007)

Bin natürlich dabei!


----------



## derGroßsprecher (3. April 2007)

Mein Knie fühlt sich schon wieder besser an; werde es heute aber vorsichtshalber nochmal in einer dicken Mobilat-Packung hochlegen 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (3. April 2007)

für mich gibt's keine ausreden!


----------



## derGroßsprecher (10. April 2007)

Wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## derGroßsprecher (17. April 2007)

Kommt heute jemand? Bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit zurück bin.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (17. April 2007)

ich habe das glück (/pech) nachträglich noch in einen kurs gerutscht zu sein, und werde deswegen nicht kommen. sorry!


----------



## derGroßsprecher (17. April 2007)

Dann müssen wir nochmal über den Termin verhandeln. Denn wenn der Schirmherr dauerhaft nicht kommen kann, ist das ja auch nicht so dolle!


----------



## derGroßsprecher (17. April 2007)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (18. April 2007)

derGroßsprecher schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir nochmal über den Termin verhandeln. Denn wenn der Schirmherr dauerhaft nicht kommen kann, ist das ja auch nicht so dolle!



Gerne!

Wem der Stamm-Nightrider wäre denn der Montag NICHT recht?

Sonst würde ich vorschlagen, Nightbiken, ab jetzt

*Montags, 19.30h
Treffpunkt Hangeweiher*


.


----------



## derGroßsprecher (18. April 2007)

Einverstanden!


----------



## gonz (18. April 2007)

Von meiner Seite auch OK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvS (19. April 2007)

jau, bin auch montags dabei. Auch wenn man da oft noch platt ist, wenn man Sonntag auf Tour war.


----------



## Nichtslutz (23. April 2007)

Wer von euch schönen Menschen ist denn heute dabei?
Oder soll ich Daybiken gehn?

Grüße vom Nichtslutz.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. April 2007)

puh, ich dachte, ich könnt heute wieder fahren, aber bin noch zu platt von gestern. 1100hm waren doch etwas mehr als üblich. sorry!

björn, roland, tobi sind zum lago di garda...


----------



## Nichtslutz (23. April 2007)

na gut, dann dreh ich jetzt noch ne Runde.

Grüße!


----------



## five40 (23. April 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> puh, ich dachte, ich könnt heute wieder fahren, aber bin noch zu platt von gestern. 1100hm waren doch etwas mehr als üblich. sorry!...



Da hast du ja noch ein paar Kräfte gespart, um das nächste mal an der Rurtal-Tour mitzufahren. Wir hattem am Sa 1400hnm. Sag mal bescheid, wenn du Samstags kannst. Ich könnte die Tour alle 14Tage fahren.

@Alle
Wie sieht es morgen Nachmittag/Abend mit Daybiken aus?

Gruß,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. April 2007)

ich würd morgen zwischen 12.30h und 15.00h ne runde fahren können

beim nächsten rurtalcross bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. hab's schon bereut gehabt, nicht gefahren zu sein. dafür sind wir gestern in ein rennrad-rennen geraten (um epen herum) weiß jemand, was da war? schien was größeres zu sein, mit hubschrauber, team-fahrzeugen,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (23. April 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ich würd morgen zwischen 12.30h und 15.00h ne runde fahren können



oh das ist mir ein bischen früh!
Ich dachte so 16 o. 17Uhr.



tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ...dafür sind wir gestern in ein rennrad-rennen geraten (um epen herum) weiß jemand, was da war? schien was größeres zu sein, mit hubschrauber, team-fahrzeugen,...



Dass war das Amstel Gold Race, ein Frühjahresklassiker. Um die Jungs dreimal zu sehen, mußte ich noch einen 30min Sprint einlegen. Ich bin gerade vom Rad gestiegen, da kamen Rennradler auch schon.
Hier mal ein paar Impressionen: links Spitzengruppe in Vaals, mitte Sieger Schumacher an gleicher Stelle 25sec hinter dem Feld, rechts Anstieg Huls

Gruß,
jens


----------



## Deleted 36013 (23. April 2007)

ich hab leider später vorlesung, und muß um gegen 3 zurück sein. schad. werd dann wohl alleine ein ründchen drehen.

wir sind ne gemütliche runde durch den wald gefahren, und haben die spitzentruppe, ganz ungeplant, ebenfalls 2mal gesehen. hat mich gewundert, dass die strasse nicht gesperrt war?! da kamen bei so einer extrem schnellen abfahrt dann ein paar sonntagsfahrer entgegen.


----------



## MTBRafi (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

in letzter Zeit war ich nicht mehr ganz so häufig mit von der Partie, da ich ein wenig Stress mit meiner Dissertation hatte. Dazu musste ich mir noch nen neuen Job suchen, da man mir an der RWTH kein Geld mehr zahlen wollte, der Vetrag war ja ausgelaufen... Und nun? Ich bin jetzt im (hohen?) Norden gelandet, genauer gesagt in Bremen. Der Job ist auf jeden Fall cool (Raumfahrt!), aber was hier biketechnisch geht muss ich erst noch herausfinden. Scheinbar gibt es auch hier ein paar lokale Biker, da werde ich in der nächsten Zeit mal die Fühler ausstrecken und hoffe, auch ein paar coole Strecken zu finden. Für die schönen Nightbikingrunden, die ich in den vergangenen ca. 12 Monaten mit euch drehen durfte nochmals vielen Dank, vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen nochmal, entweder in AC oder HB oder wo auch immer...

Grüße und gut Trail,

Rafael


----------



## Deleted 36013 (14. Mai 2007)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> in letzter Zeit war ich nicht mehr ganz so häufig mit von der Partie, da ich ein wenig Stress mit meiner Dissertation hatte. Dazu musste ich mir noch nen neuen Job suchen, da man mir an der RWTH kein Geld mehr zahlen wollte, der Vetrag war ja ausgelaufen... Und nun? Ich bin jetzt im (hohen?) Norden gelandet, genauer gesagt in Bremen. Der Job ist auf jeden Fall cool (Raumfahrt!), aber was hier biketechnisch geht muss ich erst noch herausfinden. Scheinbar gibt es auch hier ein paar lokale Biker, da werde ich in der nächsten Zeit mal die Fühler ausstrecken und hoffe, auch ein paar coole Strecken zu finden. Für die schönen Nightbikingrunden, die ich in den vergangenen ca. 12 Monaten mit euch drehen durfte nochmals vielen Dank, vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen nochmal, entweder in AC oder HB oder wo auch immer...
> 
> ...



Hey Rafael, klasse Sache, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Auch wenn dich der neue Job natürlich weit weg von Aachen trägt. Aber du kannst ja einen festen Nightbiking-Termin in Bremen etablieren.  

An alle anderen: Wer würde denn heute Abend, wenn's nicht regnet, ne Runde fahren?


----------



## derGroßsprecher (14. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute!

Kann heute leider nicht dabei sein....die Arbeit ruft!


----------



## gonz (28. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

wie sieht das Wetter in AC aus? Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## derGroßsprecher (28. Mai 2007)

Hi hi!

Bin heut' in MG...


----------



## gonz (28. Mai 2007)

derGroßsprecher schrieb:


> Hi hi!
> 
> Bin heut' in MG...



Ich bin aus ähnlichen Gründen in Bonn. Ich würde ja extra zurück nach Aachen fahren.


----------



## TvS (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe es gestern endlich mal wieder geschafft, beim Treff zu erscheinen, nur war ich als einziger da.  
Was ist los, gibt es den Termin noch?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## derGroßsprecher (26. Juni 2007)

Soweit ich weiß, existiert der Treff offiziell noch. Ich vermute, das unbeständige Wetter hat den ein oder anderen abgeschreckt.

Bei mir liegt's an der noch nicht fertigen zweiten Ausbaustufe der Lampe, daß ich jetzt schon länger nicht mehr dabei war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonz (26. Juni 2007)

Also ehrlich gesagt hat mich die Vorstellung abgeschreckt, (mal wieder) alleine dazustehen. Der Treff wird echt nicht mehr häufig frequentiert. Ich denke, wer Zeit hat und kommen will, sollte das kurz hier ankündigen. Dann läuft's hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (2. Juli 2007)

den treff gibt's natürlich noch, allerdings in letzter zeit zugegebener maßen, eher mäßig frequentiert.
ursachen: motivation und zeit. grade letzteres war bei mir in letzter zeit leider wenig vorhanden.

=>Darum lieber hier im Forum kurz nachfragen, wer fährt.


----------



## zedek (15. Juli 2007)

ich kram den thread hier mal wieder wetterbedingt aus 

soll ja morgen noch schön sein, hat jemand lust zu fahren?


----------



## gonz (16. Juli 2007)

Tobi, Roland und meine Wenigkeit sind heute wohl dabei.

Grüße,

Björn


----------



## stefan_ue (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wie flott seit ihr denn unterwegs? Ab 18h30 hätte ich Zeit zum mountainbiken, werde jedoch nicht so schnell können, weil ich gestern schon den ganzen tag klettern war.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## zedek (16. Juli 2007)

Hi Stefan
wenn die Jungs zu schnell unterwegs sind, fahren wir halt unsere Runde vom letzten mal, die war genau richtig für nen Abend 

Treff wie's auf der HP steht ?

jeden Montag
Abfahrt: 19.30h

Hangeweiher, Kreisverkehr


----------



## stefan_ue (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hast Du hück ovend Zeit&Lust?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## stefan_ue (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

um 18h30 bin ich am Waldstadion. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust? Einfach kurz melden.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## zedek (18. Juli 2007)

werd leider nich da sein können, heut abend wird wie immer feucht fröhlich gepokert, irgendwie muss man ja ans geld fürs teure hobby kommen 

viel spaß und gutes wetter allen die sich einfinden werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. August 2007)

Wer würde denn heute nochmal um 19.30h zum Nightbiken an den Hangeweier kommen?

Für mich ist das dieses Jahr das letzte Nightbiken, da ich in 2 Wochen nach New York fliege...


----------



## stefan_ue (27. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,



zedek schrieb:


> ...
> jeden Montag
> Abfahrt: 19.30h
> 
> Hangeweiher, Kreisverkehr



ist das noch aktuell? Ich hätte Lust auf eine ruhige Feierabendrunde und würde auch ganz gerne ein wenig früher losfahren, um nicht komplett in der Dunkelheit zu versinken. Hätte wer Lust?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 36013 (27. August 2007)

aktuell ist das auf jeden fall noch. die zeit ist eigentlich super, den man fährt immer noch gute 1,5-2h im hellen (ohne licht).
und ein bißchen dunkelheit will man doch schon noch mitbekommen, heißt ja nicht umsonst "nightbiken"! 

ich bin leider bis bis weihnachten nicht mehr dabei!


----------



## gonz (27. August 2007)

stefan_ue schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich wäre wohl dabei. Aber um 19.30 Uhr. Dunkelheit ist toll.

Björn


----------



## slide-hes (27. August 2007)

Hallo,

bin heute auch um 19:30 am Start!
Bis nachher!


----------



## Biker Chick (27. August 2007)

Hi,

bin auch dabei, bin froh, dass es erst um 19:30 Uhr ist, könnte garnicht früher...


grüße 

Farina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan_ue (27. August 2007)

Moien,

ich bin auch dabei 

Bis gleich,
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 36013 (27. August 2007)

ui, da sind ja heute abend richtig viele unterwegs! wünsche euch ganz viel spaß, während ich grade über der abrechnung der DHM brüte. 
aber es gibt gut geld zurück!


----------



## gonz (27. August 2007)

Mmmmmm,

das hört sich gut an. War echt mal wieder schön heute, so richtig mit im Dunkeln fahren und so.
Hoffentlich findet sich endlich wieder ein Grüppchen zusammen, das wirklich regelmäßig fährt.


----------



## stefan_ue (28. August 2007)

Hallo,

der gestrige Ausflug hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht 

Bis bald,
Stefan


----------



## Biker Chick (3. September 2007)

Hi,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie es heute so aussieht mit fahren? Jemand Lust?

gruß,

Farina


----------



## tobi1500 (3. September 2007)

Ich und Björn wollten heute auch kommen, wenns nicht wieder anfängt so stark zu regnen. Aber bis jetzt sieht es ja noch gut aus.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Tommi74 (4. September 2007)

Da hab ich mir vor 5 Monaten so ne Sigma-Doppelleuchte gekauft, und wat is....KEIN EINZIGES MAL benutzt bisher.

Kann man sich bei euch mal dranhängen? Wie war das, Montagabends irgendwo in Aachen?

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## gonz (4. September 2007)

Vollkommen richtig. Kannst gern mal mitkommen. Infos auf www.nightbiken.de.

Gruß, Björn


----------



## Deleted 36013 (4. September 2007)

hey, da blueht der nightbiken-treff ja jetzt langsam wieder richtig auf! ich sitze derweilen in NYC auf der arbeit...


----------



## gonz (4. September 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> hey, da blueht der nightbiken-treff ja jetzt langsam wieder richtig auf! ich sitze derweilen in NYC auf der arbeit...



gleich mittagspause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (4. September 2007)

schon vorbei. es hat hier immer noch gediegene 30grad und sonne!
gestern war feiertag, den ich schoen am strand verbracht habe


----------



## gonz (23. September 2007)

So, morgen jemand dabei? Wenn keine unvorhersehbaren metereologischen Ereignisse eintreffen, bin ich wohl da.

Björn


----------



## five40 (24. September 2007)

Mein Akku wird gerade aufgepumpt!


----------



## gonz (24. September 2007)

wetter ist ja eher dürftig... fahren oder nicht?


----------



## five40 (24. September 2007)

Ich fahre nicht.


----------



## gonz (24. September 2007)

Dann lass ich es wohl auch bleiben! Regnet ja immer mehr.


----------



## stefan_ue (25. September 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

hat jemand heute Abend Lust auf eine kleine Runde? Wetter sieht ja (noch) ganz gut aus.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## gonz (8. Oktober 2007)

Tobi und ich fahren heute, wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben. Also, wer Lust hat, Zeit und Ort sind bekannt!

Björn


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2007)

hier hat doch jemand Geburtstag...und zwar der Threaderöffner höchstpersönlich!!
Alles Gute Tobias   und immer schön fit bleiben 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (31. Oktober 2007)

hey danke ralf!
bin topfit - naja, heute morgen vielleicht noch nicht...


----------



## tobi1500 (5. November 2007)

Björn und ich werden heute Abend ne Runde drehen. Wär noch jemand dabei? Jens, wie sieht es bei dir aus?

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## justfake (5. November 2007)

wann wollt ihr denn los und wie weit/lange fahrt ihr so?

hätte noch bis 17 uhr vorlesungen und wenn ihr keine riesen runde drehen wollt, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## tobi1500 (5. November 2007)

Wir fahren wie sonst auch um 1930 Uhr ab Hangeweiher Kreisverkehr los, wird ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde


----------



## justfake (5. November 2007)

jo, dann bin ich dabei, falls es nicht aus strömen regnet.


----------



## five40 (5. November 2007)

nö, bin nicht dabei. Tourenfahren im Dunklen ist mir irgendwie gerade zu anstrengend. 

Ich führe mein Fahrrad im Hellen gassi:




Gruß,
jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvS (5. November 2007)

Frechheit, solche Bilder reinzustellen!
Wo bist Du denn da schon wieder gewesen? Sieht extrem danach aus, dass ich da auch hin will!  
Nächste Woche bin ich übrigens beim Nightbiken dabei.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## five40 (5. November 2007)

TvS schrieb:


> Frechheit, solche Bilder reinzustellen!
> Wo bist Du denn da schon wieder gewesen? Sieht extrem danach aus, dass ich da auch hin will!



Ich war im Ahrtal, da gibt es deutlich mehr Höhenmeter als hier. 
Einen Bahnschluss hat das Ahrtal auch.

Lustige Schilder haben die:




Davon träumt der Nightbiker: 26km Sicht




Gruß,
Burder von Sabine Spitz (meinten zumindest die Rotsocken)


----------



## stefan_ue (8. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hat heute Abend jemand Lust und Laune auf eine Feierabendrunde im Aachener Wald?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2007)

Ich war jetzt 3 Abende hintereinander unterwegs aber heute ist Ruhetag


----------



## gonz (12. November 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich muss leider heute von Tobis und meiner Seite her absagen. Tobi sitzt noch auf der Arbeit fest und ich hab irgendwie vergessen meinen Akku zu laden.

Grüße,
Björn


----------



## TvS (12. November 2007)

Hi,

ich muss auch leider absagen. Hab leider einen anderen Termin!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## gonz (18. November 2007)

Hat wer interesse morgen zu fahren? wenn's nicht aus eimern regnet, wäre ich dabei.

Björn


----------



## gonz (19. November 2007)

Wenn eh keiner zusagt, fahre ich wohl heute doch nicht. Habe eh noch einen anderen Termin.

Björn


----------



## justfake (19. November 2007)

tobi sagte am donnerstag schon, dass es diesen montag nix wird. 
also viel spaß bei deinem anderen termin 

wie siehts bei dir DO aus?


----------



## gonz (25. November 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> tobi sagte am donnerstag schon, dass es diesen montag nix wird.
> also viel spaß bei deinem anderen termin
> 
> wie siehts bei dir DO aus?



oh sorry, hatte deine Nachricht nicht mehr gelesen. 
Morgen fahren? Wer wäre sonst noch dabei.

Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (26. November 2007)

nee, kann leider heute nicht. mein knie macht nach bodenuntersuchungen ärger 

ich denke aber, dass ich donnerstag wieder dabei bin. sage nochmal bescheid.
gruß
stefan


----------



## heuki (26. November 2007)

Hi,

wäre heute Abend nach langer Abwesenheit auch mal wieder dabei...
Ist 19:30 Hangeweier noch aktuell?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## gonz (26. November 2007)

heuki schrieb:


> Ist 19:30 Hangeweier noch aktuell?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Stefan



Ja, ist noch aktuell.


----------



## heuki (26. November 2007)

Schön, dann bis gleich!


----------



## five40 (17. Dezember 2007)

Bei diesen matschfreien Bedingungen muss man einfach Nightbiken.
Wer ist heute um 19:30 am Hangeweiher dabei?

Gruß,
jens


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. Dezember 2007)

Sobald meine Mirage da ist versuche ich mich auch mal im Dunkeln, mal sehen ob die Post heute was da gelassen hat, melde mich dann kurzfristig.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2007)

Mit der Mirage wirst du auf den Trails die Jens fährt ziemlich im Dunkeln tappen


----------



## five40 (17. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Mit der Mirage wirst du auf den Trails die Jens fährt ziemlich im Dunkeln tappen



Bei Trails kann das Licht aber nicht zur Seite abhauen. Beim schnellen Ralph braucht es sehr viel Licht um noch hinterherzukommen. 

Welches Licht brauchts?
Es gibt nie zu viel Licht.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd' mir irgendwann mal so 'nen Waldbrenner von euch Freaks bauen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andie! (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend endlich mein Nightbiken-Debut starten. Das Wetter ist Spitze, um 19.30h ist es schon dunkel und vor allem: ich habe Zeit   Leider sagte mir Tobi eben schon, daß er heute Abend nicht dabei ist, und daß der Montags-Termin im Moment selten stattfindet. Meine Frage daher: fährt heute Abend jemand mit? Beziehungsweise: da ich die Runde nicht kenne müßte es schon jemand sein, der sich auskennt. Wie siehts aus? Habe mir extra eine Luxilus gefrickelt dafür   Wäre doch schade oder? 

Viele Grüße 
Andi


----------



## tobi1500 (11. Februar 2008)

Hi, also ich und Tobi (ist jetzt doch dabei) sind heut abend mit von der Partie.
Gruß, der andere Tobi


----------



## Andie! (11. Februar 2008)

Super! Wir sehen uns um 19.30!


----------



## Andie! (12. Februar 2008)

Neeee watt war datt schön!
Das mach ich auf jeden Fall nocheinmal! Der Heimweg war natuerlich die Hölle, aber dank Optisana Magnesium Completten aus´m Lidl absolut Krampffrei  ! Meine Funzel hängt natuerlich schon am Strom, beim nächsten Mal werde ich wohl auch griffige Reifen aufziehen und 2,5 bar Druck einstellen  
Also: auf nächsten Montag?!

Gruß Andi


----------



## Andie! (17. Februar 2008)

Diesen Montag kann ich leider nicht - obwohl ich gerne würde..! Vielleicht am nächsten! Gruß Andreas


----------



## TvS (18. Februar 2008)

Hi,

kommt heute abend jemand? Wäre dann dabei.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (18. Februar 2008)

ich komme nicht. meine lampengehäuse ist noch nicht da und ohne licht is schlecht


----------



## Deleted 36013 (18. Februar 2008)

schaff's heute leider doch nicht :-(


----------



## TvS (18. Februar 2008)

Kumpel kommt auch noch, d.h. ich bin definitiv da!


----------



## TvS (18. Februar 2008)

Ich muss Euch mitteilen, dass Ihr echt was verpasst habt. 1a-Vollmondbiken ohne Lampe im trockenen Wald.  
Bis nächste Woche!

Thomas


----------



## mistertom52070 (16. April 2008)

Hier passiert ja gar nichts mehr!!


----------



## trailziege (2. Januar 2009)

einen schönen guten morgen,

               und euch einen guten start ins jahr 09


ich komme aus kreuzau, fahr derzeit ein stereo und hab nachtfahrten schon einige hinter mir....

bringt immer fun...

...habe 2 mirage evo +evo x....für den lenker und als helmbeleuchtung...

das ist voll ausreichend, die sind auch günstig zu bekommen ca 80 

....ich schliesse mich sehr gerne einer gruppe nachtfahrer an, kenne von kreuzau bis simmerath viele strecken - in aachen + umg. leider nichts...


bin für neues zu haben....


schreibt zurück wann etwas geht...

gruss marc


----------



## maik_87 (19. November 2010)

Hey hey..., auch wenn ich nicht wirklich glaube das mir hier jemand zurück schreibt frage ich mal wer nächste Woche bock hat auf ne nacht tour... Also ich kenne mich in Aachen und Umgebung gar nicht aus bin nur die woche über da weil ich Urlaub habe... Und am 01. April werde ich dann fest nach Aachen ziehen... Also wenn Interesse besteht bitte melden...


Ich hoffe es liest hier noch jemand mit... :-D


----------



## eLw00d (19. November 2010)

Ich lese mit! 

Aber meine Lampe ist noch nicht fertig.


----------



## maik_87 (19. November 2010)

Schade.... Bauste dir selbst eine oder wie soll ich das verstehen...??


----------



## eLw00d (19. November 2010)

Jup, letztes Jahr den ganzen Krempel eingekauft und immer noch nicht zusammengebaut.
Aber jetzt wo ich in Aachen wohne, wird's nich mehr lange dauern. 

Meine Lithium-Ionen Akkus freuen sich schon auf den ersten Einsatz. 

*Klick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (20. November 2010)

Warum nicht LED?


----------



## eLw00d (20. November 2010)

Weil ich keine Ahnung von der Materie hab und froh bin ne Anleitung für ne geniale und relativ günstige Lampe gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Jetpilot (20. November 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149


----------



## maik_87 (20. November 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149





Kann ich empfehlen.. ,hab zwei stück davon und dienind der hammer für den preis hab auch noch das rücklich von den einfach genial...


----------



## slmslvn (7. Dezember 2010)

Und wer ist heute Abend dabei?


----------



## Hike (7. Dezember 2010)

isse endlich da?


----------



## slmslvn (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja, bzw nein  ist was besseres da 
http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/page/4?shop_param=


----------



## slmslvn (7. Dezember 2010)

Biste dabei?


----------



## SoundVibration (31. Dezember 2010)

Tja, nachdem maik_87 den Thread wiederbelebt hat, liegt der Wald voll Schnee ... Vor gut einem Monat habe ich noch einen Nightride mitgeschnitten, siehe [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hATTF3jcyM4"]YouTube        - "Nightride" Mountainbike Stadtwald Aachen MTB GoPro Hero HD[/nomedia] ... 
Gruß
SV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (10. November 2011)

Sooooo.., ich hoffe hier lsen noch paar leutz mit!? Wie ihralle bestimmt mit bekommen habt sind die tage kürzer und die nächte länger geworden --> perfekte vorraussetzungen für einen nightride... Wer hat bock????????????


----------



## Saxen-Paule (10. November 2011)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Sooooo.., ich hoffe hier lsen noch paar leutz mit!? Wie ihralle bestimmt mit bekommen habt sind die tage kürzer und die nächte länger geworden --> perfekte vorraussetzungen für einen nightride... Wer hat bock????????????



Schau doch mal hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540335

Heute starten wir um 18:30!


----------

